# Del's Road to the NABBA Novice Britain



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Just as things are hotting up for Tom, James and Wade not to mention the other numerous competitors currently preparing for contest. I think its time I got in on some of the action!!!

What do you mean, I hear you all cry?

Well&#8230;&#8230;.

I am currently preparing for the British NABBA novice championships to be held in Birmingham on November the 18th. I say currently but as some people already know I have secretly been dieting / prepping for the past 4-5 weeks. 

The old team are back in action with Pscarb being the guru / mentor, Ianm my training and diet partner, and my wife being the ever suffering one.

Yeah this is all fine and dandy, but do we really need another prep thread? Especially since we have (At least) two of the country's top competitors currently logging every gram of carbs being consumed in their quest for greatness?

Well yes we do actually&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Again, I believe my thread will offer another perspective for the board members. I have had my initiation into competition, I have had the time to reflect on my strenghts, weaknesses, opportunity's and threats and I have altered my course to reflect this. So this thread should be good for all who know me to see what changes / learning I have taken on board from the last time.

As a bodybuilder you are required to improve almost constantly, and this brings the question of how do you know what to improve?

There are many things that influence a competition result but for me it comes down to these main components:

-Condition

-Symmetry

-Size

-Balance

-Presentation

Now, me being me I analyse everything I can and from this list I "Scored" myself (Out of 10), this score was based on judges comments, competitors comments, my feelings, video footage, pictures, board members and other sources.

Here is my scorecard:

Condition = 4

Symmetry = 8

Balance = 7

Size = 6

Presentation = 5

It is obvious from my self assesment where my next improvements need to be&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.condition, condition, condition and presentation.

So no surprise then that all throughout this thread and prep my main area of focus is going to be on condition and presentation.

So what am I going to do differently this time to "Make the cut"?

For condition:

~I started the diet 1 stone lighter than last time

~I started the diet 4 weeks earlier

~I am much more "Ready" to lose weight

~I am more responsive to weight loss (Due to last diet)

~I will be taking T3 (Which I did not do last time)

~I have started cardio sooner in the diet (And more often)

~I am using GH

~Better tailored diet

~Better overall knowledge, determination, confidence and experience

~I am already close to my previous show condition.

For presentation:

~I now pose at the gym every training day

~I have now fitted mirror wardrobes installed at home (Pose daily)

~I have analysed video footage / pictures from the show

~Video footage form other competitors has been observed

~Each Saturday morning 1 hour in the studio gym with 2 other BBers

~Tips and advice from more experienced people will be sought

~Confidence is now much higher than before (Experience)

~My routine will be simplified to better suit my ability

So there you have it, my game plan.........................enjoy the ride.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent Del. Great info there and I guess every stone will be turned in your quest to better yourself this time round.

Good luck, stay focused and most of all learn and enjoy; we are all here right behind you, none more so I am sure than Paul.

J


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

All the best Del,looking forward to following your journey.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> All the best Del,looking forward to following your journey.


Great stuff, love following other peoples journals, I have learned so much.

Good luck with the prep.

Helder


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

if this thread is going to be anything like your last pre contest thread, il be on it religiously


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

p.s goodluck del


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

good luck Del..Funnily enough I was reading your old thread the other day gave me a bit of inspiration whilst dieting for my show. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Del good luck...

Many thanks for your comments, opinions, and perspectives that have helped me todate.

I shall be reading yours as well as the others, as I have still lots to learn...

Best of luck

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## tom2006 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi del,a friend of mine is competing in the same show so looks like ill see you there,im also competing in the stars of tomoro the following week in the juniors category so i may put a prep diary up 2. good luck avatar is looking good


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments and encouragement. I seriously considered whether I should do another journal (What with so many "Active" ones ATM), but I already realise that it is a good idea as similar to the last time it will give me something else to help me along.

As with all these journals I think most people like to see pictures. So in keeping with my tradition of fortnightly updates I will post my first set of snaps this weekend (Then every two weeks thereafter).

I think this time I will also take a few pictures from "Outwith" my progress, such as when I am out walking with my dog, and my kids etc Silly I know, but I think it will let you all get to know me a bit better, and more importantly it will help to motivate me when I look back through the journal.

Right, back onto track here.

My condition is FAR greater than it was at this same point last time round. My abs are very much on display, which is pleasing as Abs, calves and hams have been the three major improvement areas physique wise for me during my very short offseason. And while they are still going to need attention I am comfortable that improvements have been made with all three.

Due to doing this show it is very unlikley I will compete next year as again looking at my self assesment I realise that size is the next area of improvement (After this show). And as most of you know competing 3-4 times a year does not allow enough time to really pack on some size. This is easy to understand when you consider that for nearly 3/4 of this year I will have been on a diet. Also worth pointing out is that I have not had a drop of alcohol since December the 18th 2006..........................

This absence from drink is not a problem and I do not miss it at all. I suppose it is another example of how commited I am to this sport and my development.

I mentioned in my last journal about me now becoming a bodybuilder (Rather than devoting myself to powerlifting), and that is still the case. I am now 100% a bodybuilder and even though I know it is going to take me 2-3 years to get to where I want to be. I KNOW I will get there.

It is strange cause I feel a little like a young Arnold when he was saying he "Knew" he was going to succeed. I am not saying I will be anything like Arnie, but I know I will achieve *my* goals.

Speaking of goals, my goal for this competition is slightly different to the norm. I do not have a magical number where I would like to place, rather my goal is to prove to myself that I can achieve super shredded condition. If I achieve this then I honestly dont care where i place, I will head back up home a happy man.

So when looking at the update pictures, tell me like it is.

PS these initial posts are just me rammbling on till the real stuff gets going proper (Any questions will be answered though).


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

This should be another interesting journal.. You mentioned you were once into powerlifting Del, what were your best lifts then?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> This should be another interesting journal.. You mentioned you were once into powerlifting Del, what were your best lifts then?


Before I go any further I should clear up my statement about powerlifting.

I never competed as a powerlifter, but my (Former) training partner did and as such my training was geared towards weight rather than BBing.

PBs were (All without suit etc):

Squat 280kg for 3 reps

Deadlift 240kg

Bench (Around 150kg)

Clean and press 120kg

So not exactly superstrong but reasonable lifts. I had to stop lifting heavy due to a shoulder injury that I still have to this day having said that I managed to do a 140kg incline press for 3 on Monday which was good considering I am well into a diet etc.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good stuff. A good squat there. is the nabba novice britain like the UKBFF first timers? is it a first timers show? will u be doing a qualifier and then the finals if u qualify?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Del has already qualified by placing 3rd in the first timers class at the NABBA Scotland, this show is for Novice and first timers i believe our own SuperCell won this show a few yrs ago.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Del has already qualified by placing 3rd in the first timers class at the NABBA Scotland, this show is for Novice and first timers i believe our own SuperCell won this show a few yrs ago.....


Hello stranger!!

Yeah as Paul said I competed in this show in 2003. NABBA do not have a 'first timers' class at the British in May so have what they call the 'Novice Finals' held at Brierley Hill, Birmingham (sp?).

I did indeed win the show but the venue is far from inspiring but nonetheless, it didn't dent my enthusiasm and excitment.

It may also be worth looking at doing the 'Stars of tomorrow' which I think is around 1-2 weeks after seeing as you will be in shape, then when you qualify you have no excuse not to compete in 2008!!!! 

Get onto Alex this year Del and get him to cover the Novice finals. Its a place where a lot of new guys 'showcase' thier physiques and it never has any coverage or pics. These are the guys that will potentially go onto be the NABBA champs of the future.

Anyway Del, enough of my ramblings. Keep up the good work, you have a good head on your shoulders and a good mentor in Paul so together you should be able to present the physique you are striving towards.

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

:crazy:I didnt realise you had previously competed in this show James...........

I'm afriad that is where the similarity ends between you and me though LOL

Alex???

Dont even know who he is, so asking him to cover novice would have to be from someone else (Though pass me on his number..I have no shame LOL). Though your point regarding the future champs is very valid......the novice, juniors and first timers are teh future of our sport, and a wee bit of support at grass roots level can only be a good thing. 

I considered what you said about doing the stars after the novice (Thereby allowing me enough time to improve and compete next year), infact I was sold on it until I went home to the ever suffering better half............

Conversation was thus:

Me: Hey Clare I could do the stars show a week or two after the novice which would allow me to compete next year but still have enough time to make improvements.

Clare: Havent you forgot something?

Me: Nope...............?

Clare: Florida, disneyland, fly out 3 days after your show?

Me: Ohhh, ermmm, aye....but......sh1t

You see, my great mentor Pscarb advised me that to keep everyone happy in the house I should spend quality time with my family after each show (Thus reducing the risk of divorce LOL), and in my wisdom I decided to take the family to florida for a few weeks as a real treat after my show, as they have all had to endure me dieting and being selfish most of the year (Due to competative nature).

So I'm afraid it looks like the stars will have to survive without me....LOL

....Unless I can postpone the florida trip      :gun:

Anyway back to the prep.

I was very briefly looked over by someone whom I respect yesterday, and he said I looked "Around 4 weeks out" and I should consider stopping / reducing cardio.

Arrrgghhhhhh......... this has caused a REAL head fcuk for me, cause I am now thinking in the rollercoaster mentallity again (Should I , should I not?).

On the one hand I am over the moon that I am so far ahead, on the other hand paranoid that I will come in too early and mess it all up.

I will defo be consulting with MR scarb on this over the weekend.

Speaking of Paul, I officially start his diet regime on Sunday so I will post it up when I get it.

The approach taken this time is going to be different, rather than drastic carb cutting to lose weight we are doing a more high carb approach to chip away at the fat slowly (As I dont need to do any drastic cutting).

Gear also starts this Sunday full details will be posted nearer the time but I am going to use a slightly higher dose than last, but it will consist mainly of Test E and deca for the next 6 weeks.

Until then..............


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Delhi said:


> I was very briefly looked over by someone whom I respect yesterday, and he said I looked "Around 4 weeks out" and I should consider stopping / reducing cardio.
> 
> Arrrgghhhhhh......... this has caused a REAL head fcuk for me, cause I am now thinking in the rollercoaster mentallity again (Should I , should I not?).
> 
> ...


hence why you should not listen to others 

4 weeks out from what? being in the same condition as last show??

or the condition i expect you to be in at this show


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> hence why you should not listen to others
> 
> 4 weeks out from what? being in the same condition as last show??
> 
> or the condition i expect you to be in at this show


Master yoda......you know I will listen to you LOL

Speak soon


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> hence why you should not listen to others
> 
> 4 weeks out from what? being in the same condition as last show??
> 
> or the condition i expect you to be in at this show


Hit the nail on the head.

Del, you cannot come in too early for a show...Only too late as 80% of those who compete seem to do because of advice like that.:gun:

Stick to what Paul says..End of!

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I will be doing exactly as prescribed NO need to worry about that.

Tell you what with the day I have had today, I wont need any cardio tonight.

I have found myself going back in time and doing some recruitment testing / interviewing.

It has reminded just how exhausting all that sort of stuff can be. Next time you go for an interview jsut remind yourself that the poor bugger interviewing you has probably been running around all day and has had little if any tea break.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

good luck mate im all eyes on this 1 very interesting

and great posts people should appreciate the time your putting for there knoledge............i know i am


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Brother, all the best to you. Will be glued !


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Well its Friday and simillar to the last diet that means I am close to a re-feed day

I am officially 12 weeks out this Sunday and for me it really is the starting point in many ways.

I start my course on Sunday, I start the prescribed diet, new cardio regime, supplementation, tanning, posing etc etc.

I am going to use mostly "Extreme" products throughout my prep as I like the taste and trust the brand now. One new addition this time is the kre-evolution creatine caps they sell. I heard some good reports about them and have decided to include them in this years prep (At least initially).

I managed to get some good posing in last night at the gym studio, TBH the lighting in there in perfect and really does show my physique well. I can "feel" I am getting better at posing now as I just sort of automatically lock into place now with most of my poses. it is hard to describe but previously when I posed I felt tight and restricted (Sort of robotic), but now I feel flexable, loose and composed.

This is a far cry from my initial posing ventures when I could not even get my lats to flare. 

I am going to seek further advice on posing throughout this prep as I now realise just how much proper posing can improve your overall appearance.

I have already identified three posible songs that I can use in my routine but until I speak them / think them over I will make no further comment................. 

I shaved my forearms yesterday and I now have that oh so familiar baby soft skin that the competative guys know all to well.

Training wise I intend to do tricep and shoulders and calves tonight (Which is a nice workout).

I have also started to have regular sports massages as TBH I get them cheap and I feel they help me to recover etc

Part of this massage includes stretches and in particular lat stretching. For anyone who has not had this done I can highly recommend it, its a little sore but I am certian it helps bring width to your lateral area.

Anyway have a great weekend.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good stuff del, looking forward to the pics


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 25th August

Weight: 13:10

Mood: Focused and determined

Countdown: 12 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well this is my first "real" post where I will start to log details of anything I feel is relevant to the preparation.

As you can see I have laid out a sort of template that I will be using throughout the thread. So it makes it easier for you (And me) to find information quickly. I will not use this template for every post I make, but it will be used for all the main updates.

As you can see the template contains various sections where I can put relevant info. For me, I am particularly interested in the mental state section as it will be interesting to see how my experience has affected my attitude in comparison to last.

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been relatively calm these past four weeks even though I have been strict dieting. This is interesting as around the same point last time I was beginning to regret my decision to compete.

If I am worried about anything ATM it has to be condition, I really am concerned I am coming in too quick. Though James (Supercell) made comment earlier about this and it calmed me down a bit.

All aside though I feel as it is now twelve weeks to go I have hit the first big milestone. And even though I have been preparing religiously I feel the real work now begins&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

*DIET:*

We are using a different approach for me compared to last. We will be using the high carb approach with the aim of just chipping away at the fat I have. This I feel is the correct approach considering I have stayed pretty lean during my 6 week "Off-season" LOL There does seem to be some debate as to which approach is best (High carb Vs Low carb) and TBH I feel both have their place.

For me, it all boils down to the starting point. If you are reasonably lean then high carb is excellent and by far the best option. But if you are holding a bit and need drastic results, then low carb (Rotation) is best fit. I hope I don't start another debate on which is best again, these comments are only my opinion and my opinion is ALWAYS up for renewal. LOL

Needless to say I have used high carb these past 4 weeks and even now I believe I can see and feel the difference&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;much better.

*Medium Day - 180g carbs*

*
*meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 100g Oats

meal 5 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*High Day - 300g carbs*

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 100g Oats

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

High day on training days Medium on non-training days.

*TRAINING:*

Training has not really changed due to diet as yet, I am still lifting as normal and not getting the crash and burn just yet (Again this could also be due to the diet).

Split is:

Monday: Chest, Bicep and calves

Wednesday: Quads, hams, traps and abs

Friday: Front and side delts, tricep, calves

Sunday: Back, rear delts, abs

If need be I will do some addition work on Tuesday, Thursday or Saturday

Typical sets would be 3-4 for 8-12 reps, total exercises per bodypart would be around 3-4

Full details of each training day will posted in this section.

*CARDIO:*

At the moment cardio consists of 30 mins ED (20 X trainer the 10 mins treadmill). Either after training or at night after work.

In addition I usually fast walk the dog at night for 20-25 mins

However as of Monday (Today) I have started morning cardio (Again fast walking dog). I will see how this new addition affects me and if need be I will up the intensity a bit.

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

I am sure more will be added here as the weeks go by&#8230;.

*GEAR:*

OK here it is the section you are all interested in LOL

This course is using a bit more than the last prep course, but again things are different now and I want to see how I react to these sort of dosages.

I take full responsibility for my actions and do not condone or recommend anyone to use this section as a manuscript for their own course.

I see drug use as two distinct aspects now: One for fat loss and one for gaining/ maintaining muscle.

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 75mgs ED (25mg morning, afternoon and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)

That little lot will keep me busy till the 6 week point where I will possibly switch over to prop, tren, masteron, winny and proviron.

In addition to the above I will be using nolva, adex and the like (Low dose) throughout the course.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yeah I promised some pictures today.

Before I post em I need to tell you that I have not had the chance to take proper pose pictures just yet as (Amongst other things) I have recently moved house and I simply did not have the time to take them.

I hope to have them taken tonight.

However I do have two for you to look at and they should give you a idea of my condition though I must say these two pics were taken "Quickly" without much preparation so they dont reflect my conditio at its best. However you can clearly see I have started the diet at a MUCH better point than last time.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just to give you all a visual to how I compare to last time out take a look at the picture with comparison to the last diet at 6 weeks out.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fantastic post mate. All seems perfick.

Now thats what I call off season condition, WOW!!!!. Fantastic starting point. What you will find Del is that you will probably not lose much weight now so get the 'losing weight' thing out of your mind. You have plenty of anabolic support and plenty of food to supoort your mass and metabolism.

Keep working hard and you will (without a shadow of a doubt) have a very hard package to beat come show day.

A huge well done!!!!!!

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments James, small words like that from someone like you go a long way to motivating/inspiring me.

I agree with the weight thing as I have been bouncing from 13:08 to 13:10 for the past two weeks, but my condition is still improving.

I am not sure what will happen now that I have started the AAS, but that coupled with the fact that Paul has me eating slightly more carbs than I have been eating might even see a rise in my weight.

TBH if that happened and I continue to lose the flab I would consider that as better than GREAT.

Only other thing that might affect weight is the cheat day. Now I only have 1 cheat per week (Previously 3), and even that is to be a relativley clean one.

I know this will have a positive effect on my condition as when I stopped the cheats last time (3 weeks out) I saw an almost immediate improvement. However, I must admit I am going to miss MR Cadbury for the next 12 weeks.

I will however be steadfast in my resolve, resolute in my goals................

I cant promise anything as far as placing, but I will do my upmost to be in *my *best condition.

Thanks again James


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Interesting journal mate and a fairly lean starting point, too. Nice one.

Three qs if I may -

100mg clen/day?? Did you mean mcg or have I missed something? Is that taken as a straight dose or are you taking just enough to get temperature elevation and maintain it for a longer period of time by staggering the remaining tabs?

5iu gh in the am each day - what's the rationale for that one? Wouldn't 2.5 iu am and pm be better? (Assuming you're on 5iu to make use of something like 10iu Jin pots?)

Why stop the gh two weeks out from the show? Water retention (if that's your concern) usually cessates in a few days, week at the most?

Not being critical here in any way, mate - just interested and nosey.

See you onstage at the NABBA Novice Britain Del. :lift:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Brilliant Del.Very impressed with your shape and condition.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Interesting journal mate and a fairly lean starting point, too. Nice one.
> 
> Three qs if I may -
> 
> ...


Yeah will do mate, you are doing the novice too? is that right?

You look massive mate....................:cool:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)

That is a lot of gear!

That is 2250mg per week!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> For gaining / maintaining:
> 
> -1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)
> 
> ...


  :beer1: 

Seriously, you are right it is alot and as I mentioned previously I do not advise/recommend anyone to do this sort of course.

It is by far my biggest but I have reason to do it, and it is supported with a near perfect diet and training regime.

I could have posted a small course on here saying I was doing 500mg EW or something but I like to tell it like it is, I have nothing to hide.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How are you getting on with the higher amount of AAS?

Are you noticing increased muscle growth/strength than if you ran half this amount?

I have never ran over 1 gram per week total and have used AAS for 3-4 years but am thinking about upping things a bit but I have friends who have used higher/ridiculous amounts of stuff and they have said that their results werent any better.

As you said, being honest is the best way and you have made good progress since your last competition thread.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Best of luck mate.

I gotta get a few things sorted out in the real world, then im also gonna give it a whirl 

About time i bit the bullet and went for it!

100g Oats - Is that dry weight (raw) or cooked weight mate?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MassiveMonster:

I just started the course on Sunday (test, deca, oxy, T3) so can really comment on how I am doing just yet, though I expect too keep everyone up to speed on here.

UKMuscle

About time you did it Paul, you have a FANTASIC physique and you never know you might actually do a wee U-turn on your powerlifting ambitions.

Yes 100g dry weight (That is ALOTTA porrige BTW).


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Delhi said:


> UKMuscle
> 
> About time you did it Paul, you have a FANTASIC physique and you never know you might actually do a wee U-turn on your powerlifting ambitions.
> 
> Yes 100g dry weight (That is ALOTTA porrige BTW).


Heh, Cheers mate.

9 weeks post cycle atm, so I dont feel FANTASTIC 

Yeah, i want to give it a shot mate, only problem with me, belive it or not, is i am very very shy.

I dont have a problem with the diet, training, etc. Its standing on the stage in front of 100's of people that im worried about.

Im a little worried that I will panic and freeze.

Im the same anywhere tho. Me and Clare dont really go out to pubs or clubs anymore because I feel too paranoid/self concious when im in busy areas.

Even when we go to sainsburies or into town shopping i start sweating and worrying.

Do you eat your oats raw or do you cook them up mate?

100g Raw is pretty easy to stomach (i mix mine with a protein shake made with water, rather than milk).

100g Cooked is hell of a feast!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> Heh, Cheers mate.
> 
> 9 weeks post cycle atm, so I dont feel FANTASTIC
> 
> ...


Sounds like you suffer from mid anxiety / panic attacks mate. There are things you can do to alleviate symptoms you know. lots of my friends and my wife used to get em, terrible problem makes the sufferer lose some of thier life. but it can be fixed mate.

Dont answer on open board if you dont want too, but have you dabbled in any class A? (Speed, E, charlie).

I cook em up, but it is hard to eat em cause there is just so damm much. I actually have to put mine in the fruit bowl there is so much, infact I measured out 4 normal bowls worth just last night. Blended with a protien shake sounds better I will give it a go.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 28th August

Weight: 13:09

Mood: Trepid anticipation

Countdown: 12 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well I have been plugging away as usual and staying true to the diet. So far the diet feels different than last time. I don't feel like I am dieting really as eating clean has now become a way of life for me. It is certainly a lot easier than last time when all this was a culture shock.

One thing that has been on my mind though is the now non-existent cheat meals. Due to my determination to make the grade we have decided to cut out all dirty cheats and in-fact reduce even clean cheats to just once per week. Now I am not moaning but this is going to be a challenge. When you do a diet like this you sort of scrape through in the knowledge that come Saturday you can eat that deep-fried marsbar. But now that privilege has been taken away from me and TBH I want to cry LOL

I tell you what though a more determined guy you will struggle to find and I have decided that if this action will move me closer to my goal (And it will) then so be it.

Its just hard accepting the fact Saturday is now just another day&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Time to listen to the rocky theme tune me thinks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

I will speak to Pscarb tonight and no doubt he will "re-assure" me that this is all intentional and not his sadistic side having a wee giggle.

*MENTAL STATE:*

Well I have been a little bit more determined now that I have actually announced I am doing this show "Officially". I am still in a fudge about condition but I intend to keep plugging away till it is all off. Then I can relax a bit.

I promised myself that I would not get so strung up during this prep as I did last time round and so far I am holding true to that. But there is no denying the little monster is there in the background telling me "You look sh1t, or you look fat". I have him firmly caged up for the moment though and I still feel confident I can pull the condition thing off this time.

Overall I am fine though.

*DIET:*

Medium Day - 180g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 100g Oats

meal 5 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

+ 2 cans of diet cherry coke

*TRAINING:*

Training last night was calves, chest and biceps

Calves

Straight leg, leg press: 4 X as many as possible each set (Around 15 reps)

Seated calve raise: 4 X as many as possible (Around 20 reps)

Chest

Flat bench press: 1 warm up then 4 sets containing 15,12,8 and 6 reps

Incline smith press: 4 X 8

Incline flyes: 4 X 12

Crossovers 2 X 15

Machine press: 2 X 20

Biceps:

Standing barbell curl 4 X 10

Seated dumbbell 4 X 10

Seated preacher 4 X 12

High cable 2 X 15

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer after training, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

I am going to buy a X trainer for y house as I feel I need the proper intensity for my morning cardio

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

I am sure more will be added here as the weeks go by&#8230;.

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)

In addition to the above I will be using nolva, adex and the like (Low dose) throughout the course.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Del, your looking very, very good. I know you'll stick with it & step on stage in the best condition you have ever been in.

However; Obviously your happy training the way you are, but are you hitting that many sets as a sort of cardio thing to keep your heart rate at a higher level? 16 sets for chest is amazing to do even 'off season', let alone dieting; & the 14 sets on arms.

Obviously it's working, but hats off to you for training at that volume through a dieting phase.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Delhi said:


> Sounds like you suffer from mid anxiety / panic attacks mate. There are things you can do to alleviate symptoms you know. lots of my friends and my wife used to get em, terrible problem makes the sufferer lose some of thier life. but it can be fixed mate.
> 
> Dont answer on open board if you dont want too, but have you dabbled in any class A? (Speed, E, charlie).
> 
> I cook em up, but it is hard to eat em cause there is just so damm much. I actually have to put mine in the fruit bowl there is so much, infact I measured out 4 normal bowls worth just last night. Blended with a protien shake sounds better I will give it a go.


Lo mate.

Yeah, I just have raw oats in a bowl, throw in some almods and rasins.

I mix up a protein shake in a shaker cup (50g whey + 300ml water + ice) then just pour that over the oats and eat it like you would any other cereal.

Much easier to eat imho, especially in the hotter weather with the ice cold shake.

No, never used any class A's in my life.

Strongest ive used (not including AAS) is a bit of weed now and then.

For the past 5 years or so ive been like it mate, always worried about things like getting burgled, house catching on fire, leaving stoves on, windows open and worring when im out about other people looking at me, getting nervous and twitcy in busy places.

Anyway, dont wanna hijack your thread mate, i`ll shoot you a PM.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> ... just have raw oats in a bowl, throw in some almods and rasins.
> 
> I mix up a protein shake in a shaker cup (50g whey + 300ml water + ice) then just pour that over the oats and eat it like you would any other cereal.
> 
> Much easier to eat imho, especially in the hotter weather with the ice cold shake....


This is what I currently do also. I even played with the 10x LEW n made up a pancake. That is by far really filling and I would only have this on the not so important days as it's heavy.

Del, you seem to be doing great so far.

You commented in your general section, and in the mental section the same things I was going through. i.e. Getting rid on the "Dirty-Cheats" for reduced Clean-cheats. and that Damn little Monster that sit there mocking...

Try to ignore him, and listen to those who are there to support.

As I have been reading your journal (and the others on here) it has been inspiring me to sort out my maintenance diet so I have pinched some ideas, from your diet. I have not had brown rice in a long time so will be adding those in to the mix. I shall ask similarly to UK-Muscle is that dry weight (i.e. 60g Basmanti Brown)?

Many thanks

Keep perservering

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes all weights are raw.

The wee monster is inside all competing Bbers, telling them what they look like etc Its just the more experienced have learned to ignore him..............

But for a newbie that wee monster is ever present and one of the hurdles needing to be beaten.

Things like this are what I refer to regarding my journal offering a different angle for members, its not that the others dont get similar feelings (I know they do LOL) its just they dont record them.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

del not on here much these days, been busy but still training away.

didnt realsie you were doing these comps- just wantred to wish you all the best.

had aquick read through and id agree with all your strengths and weaknesses, you know what you ared doing mate!

and a quick comment on your condition WOW! you look infinatley better this time than before the nabba scotland no lie! and thats 12 weeks out lol, your going to come in shredded mate!

shame your not competing next year but your right in your approach mate-there is just not enough time to grow in one year if your competing so much, i know youll be back bigger and better the year after!

cant wait to see the end result, ill try pop in more often, i enjoy your reading your journals, always very informative and inspiring, plus plenty pics lol!

anyway just really wanted to wish you good luck in the prep and competition!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> For gaining / maintaining:
> 
> -1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)
> 
> ...


only for 2.5 weeks then it is 1650mg until 6 weeks out from the amount of rest Del has had the point to the course is to stimulate some growth before we start restricting the calories in the latter weeks.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Right I managed to take some pics last night so take a peak and tell me like it is:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Only thing I can add here is the pictures were taken late at night after cardio, so I was a wee bit bloated after all those carbs....

I also promised to upload some other pics this time round so here you go the first was taken this morning while walking the dog and the second is me and (A rather shattered looking) Clare.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

You are looking very lean this far out thats my first observation. You have good overall balance, maybe a little more back thickness could be added but overall you have a good shape and with a little added size youll do very well


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You look fantastic, Del. Can't believe your so lean this far out. You must feel awesome looking like that.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 29th August

Weight: 13:07

Mood: Content

Countdown: 12 weeks

*GENERAL:*

First of all I have lost another pound, which is good news (I think!!) and as such I am now one step closer to rippeddoom. I believe this has to do with the recent introduction of T3 as beive it or not my carbs have been increased these past couple of days. I now find myself losing weight on 300g of carbs a day!!!!

I managed to have a wee chat with Pscarb last night some of the topics discussed were:

- Diet and how we will progress as the weeks go by.

- Porridge in the morning has been reduced (temporarily) to 75g and a banana (Cause I am a big Jessy and find it hard to eat 100g oats and a shake first thing).

- Condition how we will monitor the situation as I need to only chip away at fat now and not go catabolic

- Training is now to aim for 8-10 reps on all sets

*MENTAL STATE:*

Feeling fine this morning as I had a chat with Paul last night and he has an amazing ability to bring calm to the situation. Anything that is concerning me he will usually provide a logical answer for and to have someone to turn to is a big plus. I am so focused on bringing condition to this show it is un-believable, I really don't care (Or think) if I place etc etc my MISSION is condition. You see, I know that given time I can add mass, given time I can perfect my presentation, and again given time I can improve my balance and symmetry. But how do I know if I can nail condition?????? I NEED to prove to myself that I can hit it. I don't care if I go down to 10 stone I MUST do this. I know size it not my strong point (I am a wee guy), but someone in condition will win over size anyway IMO. One thing is for sure I will do my up-most to achieve condition. Whether I achieve it or not will be exclusively revealed here.

*DIET:*

high carb (300g)

*TRAINING:*

Training tonight is quads, hams and abs.

Squats 5 X pyramid to max weight

Knee extensions 5 X 10

Leg press 4 X 15

Lying Dbell curl 4 X12

Seated curls 4 X 10

Stiff leg Deadlift 3X10

3 Ab exercises for 4X15 reps

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer after training, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tell you like it is eh?

Bang on the money mate. Leaner than when you stepped on stage last time. Ripdom comes to those that have 12 weeks....Err I think that is you sir!!

Well done

J


----------



## tom2006 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi del looking good in your pics mate, is adex short for arimdex?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

tom2006 said:


> hi del looking good in your pics mate, is adex short for arimdex?


Thats the potion!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 30th August

Weight: 13:07

Mood: Tired

Countdown: 12 weeks

*
GENERAL:*

Well it was leg night last night and TBH both me and ianm were completely shattered. This made the workout sub-par at best. It is strange as I love training legs (Esp Squats) but when dieting I just cant seem to sum up the energy and focus required to do them. Usually if one of us is tired the other pushes / motivates. But cause we were both feeling it last night none of us fancied pushing the other.

Don't get me wrong we pushed through but it was a complete effort to do so.

I felt a little bloated this when I woke this morning. I put this bloated feeling down to the additional carbs I have been consuming.

The reason the carbs were upped a little is Paul wants to slow down the rate at which I am losing muscle and try to focus more on small, steady fat reduction over the next week or so.

So it is quite possible that the next set of pictures will show little difference to the last as we aim for a neutral state (We will see though).

*MENTAL STATE:*I am feeling tired and drained due to not enough sleep over the last couple of days. Problem for me is I need to get to bed&#8230;.LOL

There is also a lot on in my "Other" life too, such as recent house move, sale of old house (Nightmare solicitors), job change, new boss, kids starting school/ nursery and all the other things that consume us as humans. So today I feel bleedin knackered

*DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

*TRAINING:*

No training tonight

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Really impressive condition for so far out Del, you will definitely achieve your goal of improving condition this time around, especially with such good mentoring.

I'm very pleased you have decided to do this thread, It is sometimes easier for us to relate to mere "mortals" preparing for competition than it is the very advanced guys. That said if you keep this up you will undoubtedly progress to that category yourself 

Can I ask what the daily intake of protein and fats are? I know you have posted you diet but I'm to lazy to work it out, I'm sure you will know off the top of your head.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> -1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)


alot of test. if its working, then why not. looking impressive btw


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

amaizing pics del mate, your conditioning for 12 weeks out is immense.

I know it is early on in the diet but do you feel better on higher carbs, is 300g alot less than what you were eating in your mini off-season?

Keep it up

Matt


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Aftershock:*

Yip I am only a mere mortal, and it is one of the reasons I choose to do this thread. As much respect as I have for the others I hope I can prove to the ordinary people that dreams can be achieved and you dont NEED to be a monster to compete.

Protien = 300g ED

Fats I am not sure but they are quite low

These amounts will change as teh diet progresses and we manipulate the macros though. Suffice to say there is enough protien in there to maintain / repair muscle mass.

PS You are right I WANT to become an advanced BBer, and with proper support, mentoring, application, commitment, desire and time. God willing I will be................

Best of all, because my progress is being recorded on this board, we will all be able to see this happening and exactly how I did it.

But for now all I can do is dream.......................but dream I do.

*mattp:*

Yip there is no doubt that teh high carb approach has suited me better this time around. I am fuller, leaner, stronger more vascular and I actually dont feel like I am dieting.

However, like i said previously it is my opinion that the two diets serve a very different purpose and the main factor in which approach is best depends on the starting point.

If you are reasonably lean to start wih tehn high carb is best.

If you are not so lean to start with Low carb (Rotation) is best.

However the above is mearly my VERY novice observation / feeling and TBH I would not get into a debate with a more experienced person on the subject. I think every individual needs to find what works best for them, and until I have more experience in dieting I cant tell you what works best for me yet, never mind anyone else.

Hell, it might even be a mixture of both (High carb start, low carb finish????). The important thing to do (As with training) is keep an open mind and dont dismiss anything until you try it.

300g carbs/protien is about the same as offseason, but I would also eat more crap (Most days), so total calories are down.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Del you should be very proud of your starting condition looks like you have been very disciplined and this makes a massive difference. I know how easy it is to binge on cr*p after a show especially after all those weeks of dieting.

Have you noticed any difference since you started using the t3 and GH?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Clarkey...

A couple of things first (So you have a better understanding).

I only started T3 on Sunday

The original plan was 75mcg but we reduced this to 50

As of Tuesday my carbs increased, then again on Wednesday. So it is hard to gauge if they have had any fat burning effect, but I do feel hotter latley (Could be higher carbs though). So overall to early to say on the T3 front..................I will remember to keep you updated though.

As for GH I have now been on it for around 5-6 weeks, so again most will say the effects are not noticable for around that time. BUT and this is a big but, I am leaner now than ever and my lower ab area seems to be leaner than my upper ab area (I shoot lower ab area), where before it was the reverse. I did initially get the stiff hands thing but I persevered and it soon went. So make of that what you will but likewise I will keep everyone up to speed on what I think is happening and making the difference. One thing taht is defo due to GH is my skin complexion, I am not exagerating when I say GH has made me feel very smooth and young looking. This might sound crazy but it actually got rid of some wrinkles, dry skin etc This is not imaginary for me as my wife and training partner also observed these effects.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Delhi said:


> BUT and this is a big but, I am leaner now than ever and my lower ab area seems to be leaner than my upper ab area (I shoot lower ab area), where before it was the reverse. I did initially get the stiff hands thing but I persevered and it soon went. So make of that what you will but likewise I will keep everyone up to speed on what I think is happening and making the difference. One thing taht is defo due to GH is my skin complexion, I am not exagerating when I say GH has made me feel very smooth and young looking. This might sound crazy but it actually got rid of some wrinkles, dry skin etc This is not imaginary for me as my wife and training partner also observed these effects.


This is interesting, would it be fair to say then that there is a degree of spot reduction with Sub-Q GH?

I have always dispelled it as a myth preferring to take it IM, I actually find this less painful. I have also heard that Sub-Q can have a tightening effect on skinfolds. Not so much fat loss but an improvement in skin elasticity which allows the skin to contract and look tighter. Id be interested to hear your thought on those theories Del. :thumb:

Are you taking the GH in the am before cardio?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> This is interesting, would it be fair to say then that there is a degree of spot reduction with Sub-Q GH?
> 
> Nothing is conclusive here but I am going to stick my neck out and say yes I think so. I am convinced so much of this that I have now started to shoot into fat around my lower back / hips. We will see what the results are in a few weeks time (As always I will tell it like I see it).
> 
> ...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 31th August

Weight: 13:06

Mood: Friday feeling

Countdown: 12 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Hi everyone,

I was at the gym last night and met some people I know (1 a pro boxer and the other a MMA fighter), both commented on how different I looked this time compared to last. They said I was much bigger, ripped, better V taper and overall looking much better. Obviously this was good to hear and has gave me a wee boost (For a few hours at least). I have been on fire (Hot) these past two days I am not sure if this has anything to do with T3 but I think its diet related (Carbs). I am eating 300g ED and still losing weight (Down another pound), I am not sure but I think Pscarb may up them again in an attempt to (Temporarily) halt the losses.

Now this sounds weird I know but these measures are required as TBH I am in better condition today than I was when I last stepped on stage!!!!

Paul knows what he is doing and wants to just chip away at the fat now, without sacrificing any muscle. I have two veins clearly running up the whole length of my abs in the morning (And they are symmetrical LOL). Anoher thing worth mentioning is I am absolutely RAVENOUS lately, I could seriously eat MUCH more than I am ATM (Though not for Brekky Paul LOL)

I should imagine the test and deca will be kicking in soon, so I hope to see improvements again from these.

*MENTAL STATE:*

I am in a great mood this morning and really looking forward to tonight's session. Yesterday I was getting the familiar feelings of "I am not ready for the British" and "I am going to get my erse kicked down there", but today I am back on track. These feelings are an indicator that despite my best attempts to not fall into the trap, I am back on the rollercoaster mentality. So its going to be a bumpy ride for a wee while, and if last time is anything to go by I should start feeling content with the whole thing in around 4 weeks time.

*DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

Though as mentioned this may be increased over the weekend.

*TRAINING:*

Shoulders (Front, side), triceps and calves

Military press 4 X 10

Side laterals 4 X 10

Cable side laterals 4 X 10

Machine press 4 X 10

front D/bell raise 3 X 10

Pushdowns 4 X 10

Close grip 4 X 10

Skullcrushers 4 X 10

Dips 3 X to failure

Seated raise 4 X 15

Smith machine raise 1 X 100

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Must be great to be losing and still eating loads, mate. I'm envious - been on chicken, broccoli, some fats, T3 and T4 for some time now and hardly losing anything. Thyroid is having a right kip.

Only on about 10 per cent of the gear you are though. ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one i would love to only take 250mg of gear Rightyho


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> nice one i would love to only take 250mg of gear Rightyho


225mg tren ace / week and 20mg winny tabs / day. Just got hold of some Masteron though so going to make a "crazy" (haha) leap to around 500mg / week after the Leeds qualifier.

Don't get me wrong, I have done some crazy doses in the past (4g/week for a month but felt like death warmed up) but genuinely find anything over half a gram per week bulking or slightly less cutting readily aromatises, or goes the progesterone route in some cases.

DHT conversion stole most of my hair as well. :-(

Sorry for the hijack Del - you can have your journal back now, mate.

When Del's a week or two out from the show, will the mg / week of gear be cut drastically, or is it more a case of keeping it high and simply switching to non-aromatising compounds in entirety?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will be cut at 6 weeks out my philosophy is that the first 6 weeks to use more bulking drugs to add some lean muscle whilst the cals are still high then switch over to the faster estered drugs to harden up the physique at the 6 week mark.....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 3rd September

Weight: 13:09

Mood: Happy

Countdown: 11 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well it is Monday and for some strange reason I am in a reasonably good mood. I spoke with Paul last night and we have decided to stay on the current diet for at least the next week, this is again to allow just a little bit of fat to be chipped away (Around a pound would be fantastic progress).

I have jumped up in weight after my Saturday re-feed (Details of which is in the diet section) so I am now sitting at 13:09 but as is sometimes the case when you re-feed I actually woke this morning feeling tighter and in better condition (Its weird how this works out). Now while I am talking about weight I must mention that I will no longer be doing my daily weigh in. Under strict instruction from Paul I have to cease doing this until Saturday mornings. His reasons are clear (And correct), he has detected my "Worship" of the scales and has decided that to reduce my weight worries, weigh-in will now be restricted. If you look at my above statement you can see he is correct, I talk about being tighter and in better condition yet I have put weight on (Which makes me think I am getting fatter when I am not). So from now on I am going to go by mirror, pictures and feelings.

A few comments have been made regarding my gear usage on this prep, and again yes I agree this is a high dose, but for reasons already mentioned I am happy with this.

However, I don't want people to think that high dose means easy ride, cause simply put it is not. Whether you are on 250ml or 4G of gear does not make the preparation any easier. Now I hate to call out like this but I know guys who take 13ml of deca and 15ml test a week. Now I would NEVER do a cycle that size but I don't criticise them for doing it as it is their choice, as is the usage of slin (I have never done slin) DNP ect

The bottom line is we all do what we feel is necessary to achieve our goals. As mentioned previously I could have told fibs about what I am using, but that would not be accurate and is not in my nature to do so. I want this journal to be told like it is from the heart and most of all no BS.

Besides sex is good ATM&#8230;&#8230;..LOL

*MENTAL STATE:*

I find myself at the high end of the rollercoaster today, feeling good, confident and excited about the show. Everything in my life appears to be settling down a bit (House move etc) and in general I am enjoying my preparation. I am not daft though as I know that come tea time tonight I could be in reverse. What I need to do is better prepare for this eventuality. Still it could be worse, I might only have six weeks to go (Ianm) LOL.

*
DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

Saturday re-feed consisted of (Not including the normal carbs etc):

3 pies (yum, yum)

2 slices of pizza

1 spaghetti bolognaise (pizza hut)

Various chocolate bars (1 mars, 1 twix and a turkish delight)

*TRAINING:*

Tonight is Chest, biceps and calves

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Del don't get to hung up on people questioning the quantity of gear you are using we are all different and thus we react differently to certain things, i love it when guys say "hell your on alot of gear i only use this much" that may be the case but to be fair who cares you do what you need to do and as you have pointed out there are many many guys out there(some of them on this board) who use much more than you and don't intend to compete now i for one do not see the point.....

This is a thing you have to handle when you o a log like yours...i have been doing Pre-Comp logs for the last 5yrs and i get criticised badly by the so called saints of this world because i choose to be honest about my approach and not hide things as they do.......sorry rant over


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Not hung up at all Paul, and at the end of the day this is an open forum so people are allowed to make comment (I welcome it).

Besides I dont think anyone is being particulary critical, but there does seem to be much discussion.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good thread Del, Paul tells me that you are looking much better already than last time.

As for gear use, I wouldnt care about that at all if you are comfortable with the levels. Really what matters is how you look on stage, too much can make you look worse not better and too little wont fulfill your potential.

You know the risks so its your decision. Personally Icouldnt care less how much gear a guy takes it the package he presents that matters on stage and thats due to more than drugs.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Re gear doses: I think it's more observation than criticism from posters including myself, Del.

Do what you need to do to get the job done, stay healthy and, diet permitting, stay sane, mate. 

No-one is questioning your approach. In fact, if anything, it opens up other possibilities to others who haven't perhaps considered some of the things you, Paul, James, Tom, etc do.

Not seen it posted, but have you suffered any strength or endurance drops yet?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Re gear doses: I think it's more observation than criticism from posters including myself, Del.
> 
> Do what you need to do to get the job done, stay healthy and, diet permitting, stay sane, mate.
> 
> ...


Good man, no offence taken mate - honest

Sometimes the internet is a good forum for discussion but on other issues such as emotion it is not. It is hard to show how you feel using just words but I honestly did not think you (Or anyone criticised) I just observed taht my dosage had been aired a couple of times.

Anyway back to question.

So far no real drop in strength though I am now finding leg night a bit harder and legs are always the first signs.

Endurance wise I have been just as good if not better than before, though this is defo from the high carb diet.

Last time round I "Hit the wall" at around 7 week out so we will see if that pattern stays true.

Cheers

PS I am not even in the same league as those you mention (But I will be one day when I'm a big boy LOL)


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Good man, no offence taken mate - honest
> 
> PS I am not even in the same league as those you mention (But I will be one day when I'm a big boy LOL)


You will be, mate. Simply a matter of serving time in the gym and learning the shortcuts. Your motivation, direction etc are clearly there and while it's hard to tell much from low resolution internet photos, your balance, structure and shape look pretty decent too Del.

One of my mates was having a look over my shoulder when I was on here the other day and reckoned you were well balanced with a more than decent, cut chest - and you're still weeks away mate. Top job.

Looking forward to going up against you in the NABBA novices mate - assuming I EVER work out how to peak. 

Doing the Leeds UKBFF this weekend and trying a different approach re carbing etc to the one I tried last time. Looking more cut at this point 5 days out than the last show but also more "watery". Ho hum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i dont think you and Del will be against each other mate because he is a 1st timer and your a novice but you will be up against my training partner which will be fun for both of you....

as for peaking well i ahve been competing for 17yrs and done 25 shows and i dont peak all the time as my placing at the NABBA finals this year will show you


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yip Pscarb is correct mate, you and I will not meet onstage (Unless we both win our class and there is an overall). So we will at least meet, but not compete..........LOL

TBH I have looked at your pics and while you say you cant hit condition I see a very high standard of physiqe mate. Good size, and also very lean. And your leg shot with the veins is just crazy (If that aint condition then what is?).

I have been told by many (Judges and competitors) that my greatest assest is symmetry and balance. I am NOT a big guy, but then that does not worry me too much (I have beaten big boys before LOL). The single aim for me at this show is to bring top level conditioning. If I can pull that off then I will be happy on the day.

Dont get me wrong I would love to place, and I will do *100%* my best to do so. But this show is more about the bigger picture for me. I need to know if I can nail condition, improve my presentation and at the same time gain more valuable experience.

Then during next year it is time to for me to grow!!!

Then come 2009 I will unleash the beast at the Scottish novice.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

OK here is a interesting post and one where you can all help me out.

I am currently at the stage of deciding on what music and routine I should do for the show. I have four possible options ATM and I cant decide which to go for. So guess what? I am going to ask you lot to help me decide!!!

Now before I tell you what the options are I am comfortable doing ANY of them, but rather than laugh I would appreciate your honest, sound advice.

OK here you go:

1.

*Song:* Queen (Dont stop me now) Nice upbeat tune

*Routine:* Bog standard routine with most of the mandatorys and a nice smile!!

2.

*Song:* Moby (Braveheart re-mix) Slow starter that evolves into techno-dance

*Routine:* Celtic routine using a sword to display some mandatorys and other poses.

3.

*Song:* Pomp and Circumstance (You all know this song, right??)

*Routine:* Very varied routine with powerfull moves displaying a sort of grandure look.

4.

*Song:* Underworld (Born slippy) theme tune to "Trainspotting"

*Rountine:* livley routine covering all the mandatorys.

There you go what do you think?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thought id stop by to wish you luck Del although i doubt you will need it as you seem to be very very focused and i have to say you have come such a long way so respect to you for that mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

no.1 del,

not complicated and gives you a chance to perfect your posing, stances, transitions ect, without worrying about anything else.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

coco said:


> no.1 del,
> 
> not complicated and gives you a chance to perfect your posing, stances, transitions ect, without worrying about anything else.


Hi coco,

Been meaning to catch up. Its great you are looking in cause you are one of the few members who have *actually* saw me in the flesh all tanned up in competition mode.

So your comments and advice will be very welcome mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy mate,

i posted earlier in this thread you maybe missed it.

just wanted to wish you the best in the prep and comp, as usual your journal is informative and inspiring, an all round good read!

your are looking awsome mate, esp for this far out, the difference in condition is unbeleivable, i really think youll come in shredded for this one mate! and at the same time you look bigger - Bast*rd! lol. the quad shot is a great comparison.

anyway mate i think your sensible with the goals and are on the right track with regards to stregnths and weaknesses,

will keep popping in to see how your getting on, honestly cant wait to see the finished article!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i dont think you and Del will be against each other mate because he is a 1st timer


Ah, ok. I thought for some reason Del had been on stage before.

Anyway, whatever class, good luck Del, mate. If I'm not onstage when you are, I'll be sat in the audience with 30 Peterborians (my word  ) cheering you on. They're quite loud.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Ah, ok. I thought for some reason Del had been on stage before.


I have been on-stage previously mate (twice infact), but the class I qualified for is the overall first timers. It is not an open class.

Cheers for the support too as coming all the way down from Jock land my own support will be quite limited (Only around 300).

I will be cheering you too mate.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nice shape dell, well done aswel for the top commitment since last show.. a true inspiration


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 5th September

Weight: 13:?? (I am banned from looking remember)

Mood: Paranoid

Countdown: 11 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well its Wednesday and I must admit I had been a wee bit anxious about my condition last night. I was holding a lot of water and TBH I felt like I had taken a step backwards regarding condition. This water could have been down to many things such as the gear kicking in now, water left over from my Saturday cheat or simply just because it was the end of the day and I had consumed all my meals / carbs. On the flip side I was up doing the toilet 6-7 times last night and this morning a visible improvement had been made compared to last night, though overall I am still convinced I have smoothed over a bit. Other than this doom and gloom, I have pretty much been getting on with it. I have 10 weeks to go on Sunday and it feels like ages away (Even though I know it is not). I have a busy schedule in the final 6 weeks so they should feel quick. I am travelling to Italy, England, Ireland, I have my training partners show (UKBFF), possibly the universe, my show, my wifes birthday, anniversary and then immediately after my show I am on my way to Florida for a well earned family holiday returning early December just in time for the Xmas run -in. All against a busy work schedule and gruelling diet and training regime!!!!

Its no wonder people say we are crazy LOL

Yesterday I treated myself to some new gym attire from the Extreme warehouse.

I bought two (Better bodies) slinky tops and a full length GASP jersey. I must say they are "Minted" and the quality and style is superb (Though at the gym last night one guy said I looked like action man LOL&#8230;&#8230; cheeky bugger).

*MENTAL STATE:*

Due to the water retention and general feeling of being small my mental state has been somewhat anxious. Don't worry I understand what is happening, but when you are dieting for a show even the smallest issue can quickly be blown out of all proportion, and it usually takes a level head and a stern talking too to get you back to reality and back on track. All these emotions and feeling of course stem form my desire to be the best that I can be. And in a way they also help to keep you digging ever deeper to find the will to achieve your best, but it really does play on your mind when you actually see (perceived or not) yourself going backwards.

Anyway head down and get on with it ehh?

*DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

*TRAINING:*

Tonight is quads, hams and abs

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

everything seems to be coming along nicely for you del, best of luck and keep in there with the diet,


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I realy gotta say Del, you have come such a long way from being sum chubby guy who was just workin out! im realy inspired and i will do a show some time in the near future! I believe man! lol lookin good bro keep it up!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, the small and skinny smoothed over feeling eh? I think we all have had this little thought during our preps.

Holding water is not an issue till the day of the show so get that out of your head and the skinny thing well you just got to deal with that one.

At the mo I feel as big as a tank but I know in 3-4 weeks time I'll be feeling just like that, but hey, then I know that I'm ready for battle

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 6th September

Weight: 13:??

Mood: Comfortable

Countdown: 11 weeks

*GENERAL:*

I am pleased to say I have started to drop some of the water I was holding over the last few days. Last night I decided to take some liquid aromasin (Due to not having any nolva), to see if the anti estrogen effects would rid me of some water. Now I know a few of you have tried the liquid stuff but if you have not believe me it has to be the worst taste know to man, similar to ammonia but without the sweetness LOL. I honestly believe the stuff does not work as its supposed to (Blocking estrogen aromatise), I believe that when you take some your brain actually concludes that only a male would be stupid enough to drink this stuff, so it therefore sends out a signal to get rid of any estrogen in the body as estrogen might be construed as some form of intelligence.

If you have not tried it and decide that you want to compete get used to drinking petrol.

Anyway, I shaved my legs with the clippers for the first time and it is amazing the amount of hair that came off. I will do this once a fortnight now till around 3-4 weeks out where I will switch to the razor. Also now included in my daily routine is the addition of "Firming" moisturiser. Don't laugh I was given this tip by someone in the know and it does help tighten you up a bit (Takes a few weeks though). Other than that I have been a wee bit calmer about my condition. In-fact my abs yesterday were looking VERY good down the gym after I had trained them.

I am also going to buy an X trainer today from argos. I am looking to spend around £450 so I should get a reasonable one for that. Reason for this is my gym does not open early enough for me to train first thing, and TBH my morning cardio is rather lacking in intensity. So I am doing something about it. Only problem is it takes up to 14 days to be delivered&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

*MENTAL STATE:*

Feeling a bit better today and due to this a renewed energy to stick to protocol. I am finding it near impossible to stay away from the scales each morning. I don't know which is worse knowing my weight, or not knowing. I don't think I have changed too much this week, aside for the water I feel similar. We will see when I take the pictures this weekend eh?

*DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

*TRAINING:*

Quads, hams and abs yesterday. The leg session was a light week and was rather lacking in exercises, but my legs have DOMS this morning so we did work them hard.

Leg press 5 X 13

Leg extension 5 X 10

Lunges 4 X 10 each leg

Seated curls 4 X 10

Lying dumbbell curl 4 X 10

Cable crunches 4 X 15

Seated raise 4 X as many as possible

Ab roller 4 X to failure

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Depending on how big your garage etc is Del, you could get a proper Life Fitness X-trainer for £450 secondhand - full commercial and not some homemade mouse wheel.

I got some Life Fitness X-trainers for £400, Life Fitness 9500HR second generation treads for £300, LF bikes for £150 each and Tecnogym handbikes for £300 from an Ebay contact recently.

Steph Sinton probably has contacts up your way mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Depending on how big your garage etc is Del, you could get a proper Life Fitness X-trainer for £450 secondhand - full commercial and not some homemade mouse wheel.
> 
> I got some Life Fitness X-trainers for £400, Life Fitness 9500HR second generation treads for £300, LF bikes for £150 each and Tecnogym handbikes for £300 from an Ebay contact recently.
> 
> Steph Sinton probably has contacts up your way mate.


I thought about the commercial ones but I dont have a garage, it will be in my bedroom mate (I knew it was a bad idea moving from a 5 to 3 bedroom). Anyways I managed to source this one and I have now made the order (But thanks anyway) 

<http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/compact_elliptical_trainers/nordictrack_cxt1400_rear_folding_elliptical_trainer/7413_p.html>


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yeah and Mrs Delhi does not know about this yet..........................So sssshhhhhhhh

All I need to do now is find an excuse for when its delivered LOL

Something like "Oh look Pscarb sent me that X trainer he said he would borrow me, what an nice guy he is Clare dont you agree?"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea that right get me in more trouble isn't it enough that i am responsible for making you a grumpy old git??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Del for your posing music you need to find something that suits your personality, no point doing a graceful tune if you like to hit a lot of power poses.

Same way that a graceful routine is no good to heavy metal.

You need to feel the music when you pose and that will make you more relaxed and able to pose in time to the tune.

UNfortunately I have not seen you pose so I dont know what to suggest.

DONT USE - Gladiator, Rocky, Fast house music, Gangsta Rap.

Use a tune that is non conflicting, the reason? some people will hate or love a tune and this will impact on their view of you. UNless you are a 20 stone mass monster or can pose like melvin anthony then you need to make them like the tune to like you. So end of the spectrum genres are really out.

The best response I ever gto from a routine was 'Salt water' by chicane. I got the best poser trophy for it. The worst response I ever got was bohemian rapsody. That went down like a ton of bricks. On my head.

In my last show I used Carly Simon - spy who loved me. A bit cocky cos the words say 'nobody does it better, feel sad for the rest' So if I didnt win the overall I would have looked like a right Tw*t cos obviously someone could do it better eh? I ogt a very goo dresponse from that but then my posing was 100% better than 2005

I tried to find a song that said 'nobody smashes a pasty like me' for the British but alas no such song exists.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Delhi said:


> Now I know a few of you have tried the liquid stuff but if you have not believe me it has to be the worst taste know to man, similar to ammonia but without the sweetness LOL. I honestly believe the stuff does not work as its supposed to (Blocking estrogen aromatise), *I believe that when you take some your brain actually concludes that only a male would be stupid enough to drink this stuff, so it therefore sends out a signal to get rid of any estrogen in the body as estrogen might be construed as some form of intelligence.*


lmao

is it the ag guys aromasin by any chance??


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> In my last show I used Carly Simon - spy who loved me. A bit cocky cos the words say 'nobody does it better, feel sad for the rest' So if I didnt win the overall I would have looked like a right Tw*t cos obviously someone could do it better eh?


Lol, that's class mate. I nearly went with that one with the lyric "I need a miracle" until I realised the connotations.....


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

just to wish you all the best mate for your show 

one question, apologise if i have missed it

how will your gear use in the pre contest phase shape your future use off season?

will you maintain high doses or opt for lower doses and more calories/more rest?

will it all be AAS or will you look at other hormones to accompany training?

do you feel you have set a standard you must now adhere to or is this simply comp driven use?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

toxictoffee said:


> just to wish you all the best mate for your show
> 
> one question, apologise if i have missed it
> 
> ...


*Excellent questions mate, I hope I have answered well.* Only other thing I can add is NOTHING is set in stone for the future, all and any of the above might change at a whim, but it will only do so on sound judgement and advice.

All I can do I strive to be the best I can be. I know this will take years yet and lots of hard work, sound decisons etc But I do know I will do my level best to realise my potential. Love (Of the sport) is driving me mate. And god willing I will get there........................


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiya mate 

heard about your progress journal and thought i'd make an appearance to see how your doing 

I did this same show last year mate altho in hindsite now i sort of regret it and wish i'd waited and did the novice at the scottish this year instead but hey ho hindsite and all that eh!

Have to say mate your light years ahead of your condition that you stepped onstage with back in May,well done i know its not the easiest thing to do stayin that lean as your tryin to grow,journal is an interesting read,size of a novel already lol and you only cple weeks in lol

got a link to my own progress journal here to when i was doin the diet for the same show if your interested you can take a dek at it,its not as comprehensive as yours right enough but its got a lot of prog pics from just before diet started up to last day of carb deplete

http://www.moraymuscle.com/showthread.php?t=1627

was tryin to post the link to my journal in rippedglutes but cant get a thread link for some reason so that link will take you over to moraymuscle instead.

good luck mate your doin great,will be keepin tabs on this


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

weeman said:


> Hiya mate
> 
> heard about your progress journal and thought i'd make an appearance to see how your doing
> 
> ...


Hey Brian, Jeez word gets out ehh??

Tryng to get something up on RG, but my work has suddenly decided that RG is a banned website (Is this the way it is heading for me?)

Well pleased you are looking in mate too as again TOTAL respect for you and your physique / conditioning. For those who dont know weeman (Brian), his competition condition is *so* good that his more than any other, inspires me to achieve condition. 

I will certianly be looking at your journal mate and thanks for posting it (I KNOW it will be a worthy read).

Yip i had a long think about what will happen if I did this show (Re NABBA Scotland 2008) and I decided that in any event I would need some time off to grow.

So I decided I might aswell do one more show this year, nail condition and hopefully set myself up nice during 2008 for my "Return" in 2009. You probably were thinking similar yourself Brian, though I will sorley miss NABBA next year I know it already.

Hey, dont know if you know Brian but Ian is doing the UBBFF this year too, so its all "heids doon" at our gym ATM.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Quick q Del - what fats do you use on your diet mate? Udos? Peanut butter? Etc.

I'm trying to get my head round going totally onto chicken, Ryvita and Udos for the next 6 weeks from Sunday and wouldn't mind some alternative healthy fat source ideas.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just to give all the UKM an idea here is a couple of pics of weeman taken from another board (I hope you dont mind mate, if you do I will remove).


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Rightyho:

fats are from fish oil caps, egg yolks (Two off), and an occasional spoon off peanut butter, or from the fillet steak I have. TBH fats a very low for me ATM but they will be -reintroduced as of next week (i think).


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Those pics. OMG. I am F-A-T.

Inspiring.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Those pics. OMG. I am F-A-T.
> 
> Inspiring.


Ohh yes, inspiring is the word alright

The REAL scary part is those were taken about two years ago..............heaven knows what the new and improved model will look like come show day.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

del

thanks very much for taking time to answer in such depth mate

you have the same outlook as myself mate

all the best with it


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 7th September

Weight: 13:??

Mood: Weekend

Countdown: 11 weeks

*GENERAL:*

I have been steadily feeling better about my condition as the week has progressed. I have lost most of the water I was holding now (Still some there), and I feel I am back on track. As for actual progress I am not so sure, I feel I have stood still the past 2 weeks but we will see when I take the pictures tonight and over the weekend. I also get to weigh in tomorrow and I honestly don't know what to expect, I can't see there being much change but you never know.

I am 10 weeks out on Sunday and I am going to take some time to reflect on what I have achieved, what I need to achieve and how I am going to do it. This is separate from the diet and training, more to do with finding the focus, will, drive and dedication to see this through properly.

Speaking of diet things change up slightly as of Monday, and I hope to see some improvements in condition as a result. I think Paul has managed to achieve what he set out to do with his initial diet (Slow down the losses and stabilise weight for a couple of weeks), and I think his next step will be to very, very slightly reduce carbs in an attempt to start chipping away at fat. Of course all will be revealed&#8230;&#8230;.

I met with a pro boxer yesterday who knows my physique well and he commented at how much I had improved over last time. He commented on my condition, size (Esp arms???) and my abs. This as always is good to hear. I hope I can make further improvements.

Have a great weekend.

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been content yesterday and today, though I have been to busy to reflect enough LOL One thing that is worrying me is timing and complacency. I sometimes think I am coming in too slow and as such it makes me feel like I am being complacent. I know I can up the ante but I am being pulled back (rightly) like a puppy on a leash ready to run out on the road.

I am now starting to miss certain foods and the luxury of being able to eat what you want when you want it. I am also starting to feel the guilt pangs for my family as I seem to always be out, going out or planning to go out (I had these feeling last time round too).

These feelings are hard to understand if you have not competed before, but it seems as if you "Watch" your family live, grow and exist without you. A very empty feeling and quite surreal (Any other competitors feel this?).

*DIET:*

High carb day (300g)

*TRAINING:*

Delts, Triceps and calves tonight (I love Friday at the gym)

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

SUPPLEMENTS:

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 600mg (4ml) Oxytest EW (Till 9.5 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Ohh yes, inspiring is the word alright
> 
> The REAL scary part is those were taken about two years ago..............heaven knows what the new and improved model will look like come show day.


lol aye, nxt years weeman will be smaller,fatter and even more unimproved than before,coming to a scottish show near you lmao

Flattered at you postin the pics mate and the kind words,tho it still feels weird to hear anyone say they draw inspiration from me,i'm just an ayrshire tatty howker that had a stroke of luck last year lol

the pics you posted were taken 10 days out from the nabba scotland 2006,lol the night before the pics were taken,for the first time in my 23wk diet i lost the plot with cravings and in the middle of the night i sneaked downstairs and hid in our hall cupboard and ate 3 easter eggs and 3 pacs of chocolate buttons that were hidden there lol when those pics were taken the next day i felt tight as **** tho! lol

Aye my plan was the same as yours to do the novice britain at the end of that year and take this year out in an attempt to put on the size needed to give me a fighting chance at class 2,when i did the novice brit the judging wasny really consistent as some classes they really went for condition where as in others the guys that won condition was much softer,the guy that beat me was in much softer nik than me but did have a lot of size over me.

Also dont know if its happened to anyone else doing that show but as the day wore on it turned out a lot of the class entrants hadnt turned up or pulled out and in the end the whole mr class's consisted of two guys in my class and three guys in class one,they ended up bringing us out as one combined class and we were judged from there which confused a lot of people lol man its intimidating when your the smallest guy on the stage lol at least i was the best conditioned guy tho 

the guy that won the overall that year was the winner of the first timers class,cant remember his name but he looked amazing,good condition great shape and was carryin so much quality muscle.

anyway sorry for raving on lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

",i'm just an ayrshire tatty howker that had a stroke of luck last year lol"

Sorry matey but straight talking RS is here to tell you you are talking pish, you have an outstanding genetic package, have developed it well, and I can't wait to see you onstage next year! Always puting yourself down.

Del, cracking progress so far, to see your condition right now already surpassing that at your last outing is very interesting and inspiring, keep it up. Just watch the run on the T3 doesn't get away from you, but if you are taking avice from Pscarb then I assume he has arleady considered this and is ready for any probs that may arise.

Keep it up mate, I'll be following this with great interest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok now that is enough Jocks on the board far to many for my liking 

how you doing RS and Brian??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol hiya Paul hows things,first time i've actually been on this board properly i think,quite good here isnt it 

Always scouring about for new info and i like reading progress journals of the guys doing shows seeing all the different methods everyone uses


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it is a good board plenty of info for all levels of bodybuilders...

good to see you over here mate...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Jeez RS is on here now aswell......I tell you what all the big guns are out for this one.

Again for those who dont know: RS is another "Super freak" who won the NABBA 2007 first timers class (The one I was in). Similar to his training partner (weemman), he is usually found in sublime condition and making his competition tremble at the knees.

I need to get some of that ayrshire water cause it MUST contain some crazy stuff LOL

Great to see you both over here........................


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

OK picture time. I wont say too much right now but how I feel about them will be in the update post later today.

I have put them next to the last ones for easy comaprison (Where possible).


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And these two are specific requests from Paul;

First one abs / thigh. (Friday night)

Second Rear Double (Friday night)


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 10th September

Weight: 13: 08

Mood: Stable

Countdown: 10 weeks

*
GENERAL:*

Right, first things first.

I woke up on Saturday morning and weighed in. To my utter surprise I was up two pounds (13:08). Now looking at the pictures it appears I am getting leaner I know, but in the flesh I feel I am smoother so there is a real head fcuk going on with me right now. If I am leaner and gaining weight then Yippee, but I am convinced I am holding water and smoothing out. I tell ya Pscarb does not have it easy this time round. I have considered what I would do if I was mentoring me, and I really cant say for certain what my advice would be. However I am now on a wee carb rotation so this will likely make further changes to how I look. Other than that I await all your comments to see whats what with my condition.

Cheers

*
MENTAL STATE:*

Rollercoaster time what more can I say&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

*DIET:*

Diet has changed to this for the coming weeks:

Mon - Low

Tues - Medium

Wed - low

Thurs - Medium

Fri - Low

Sat - Medium + 2 cheat meals

Sun - Low

your new low and medium days are...

Medium Day - 180g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 250g turkey or chicken with 100g Sweet Spud, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

High Day - 300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Calves, chest and bicep tonight

*CARDIO:*

35mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey Del, the Ayrshire water is awesome stuff right enough, once you filter out the turds, used condoms, sanitary towels etc etc 

Seriously, you are looking good - hamstring detail coming through too. Midsection looking good n' tight too. Pauls probably already said to you but don't be too worried about going up a couple of pounds or not dropping sometimes - it isn't indicative of fat loss directly (or lack of). Could be transient stomach contents, intracellular water - or maybe you just need a good sh*t 

Once you get those big quads of yours proper sliced up, your going to have a few folks quaking!

Keep it up and try not to let the mind games get to you too much! (I am a fine one to talk, as Weeman will tell you lol)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

quality condition mate, this thread is definatly worth watching, goodluck with the diet mate.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Del, you appear to have my sofa in your house. It's virtually the same.

Looking good mate and you still have a long time to go.....

Not much else to say except you're on the track clearly there.

When can we look forward to the next update pics?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Del,

I would agree. Leaner...Yes, holding more water....yes a touch more.

This actually matters not one single little bit. You will retain more fluid...you are taking in a lot of gear, what do you expect? All of that would go in a day or so by water manipulation anyway.

What you look like today is actually irrelavant. Last year at the British (spectator) I was at the top end of 13 st and smooth as a babies bottom but lean (due to Paul Scarb/ Wade/Tom/Kim etc) dragging me out to Nando's. 2 weeks later i was 10lbs lighter and pretty shredded for the PDI show.

It does play with your head, course it does; because you care and thats a good thing but dont beat yourself up about it.

Come show day you'll be crisp and dry and raising that trophy.

Its all good mate, trust me

J


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking good Del we can see that vein creeping through the abbs clearly now which is always a good sign :thumb:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 11th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Happy

Countdown: 10 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Tuesday wrote Mr kipling&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Well where do I start today? I had the best session in the gym last night, it was one of those times when you realise why you actually train in the first place. We did calves, chest and bicep and all three were worked out!!! The pump I had was un-believable and I felt REALLY tight, big and vascular. If I am totally honest I would have been happy to step onstage last night LOL

After the gym I spoke with Mr Scarb and based on the pictures I posted he has recommended I scrap the latest diet plan and stick with the 300g diet for the next four weeks (Constant monitoring though). This decision was made due to how I am coming in. Paul believes the progress I am making is now steady and stable (Just the way he wants it to be). The only thing that is changing diet wise is the second helping of porridge is now removed. This had nothing to do with Paul but rather me now getting sick of bleedin porridge LOL. It will be replaced with either 1.5 bagels and a protein shake or something similar (As long as the macros add up). Not only will this bring back a wee bit of sanity but it also helps with the bloat, as porridge tends to bloat me up. Is it coincidence that last nights great session was the first day without 200g of porridge???????????????

Other than that I have now started to use firming moisturiser on my skin, silly I know but I was given this tip from a very respectable source and at the end of the day if helps with condition even a small bit then it would be worth it (I have nothing to lose by trying).

Comments have been great guys and honestly I cant express over the internet how much it means that such respected athletes are looking in and offering your valuable time / knowledge, also nice is the "normal" guys are watching in too&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

James L&#8230;&#8230;.I would love to be in a position to grab a trophy, and I will do 110% my best to achieve that, but I am a realist. I am nothing special and I am doing this for the love of it.

Don't get me wrong here, you will find it hard to find someone more dedicated and committed, and I don't intend on turning up just to make up the numbers, but I need to keep my feet on the ground, stay focused, realistic and hungry. Complacency is NOT an option.

Cheers though&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

*MENTAL STATE:*

As you can probably tell from the general section my mood is elevated today, again this sounds like a broken record but a lot of this is down to Pscarb whom every time I speak too seems to wave a wee majic wand and settle me down a bit. I read it on others threads also about their mentor helping them in similar ways, and TBH when you compete this is probably THE main reason/benefit for having a mentor. As crazy as it sounds when you diet things change but you don't notice and you cant seem to grasp the reality of a situation. It is these times when your mentor should come along and put you straight again. I don't know what other mentors are like but Paul is fantastic at this sort of thing.

So once again Paul, thanks mate!!!

*DIET*:

Due to the U-turn, diet will be this for the next 4 weeks:

300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Training last night was:

Seated calve raise 4 X as many as possible

Leg press (For calves) 4 X 15

Calve machine 4 X 12

Incline dumbbell press 4 X 10 (Plus 1 warm up)

Flat bench press 4 X 10

Dumbell flyes 3 X 10

Cable crossovers 3 X 12

Seated dumbbell curl 4 X 10

Preacher curls 4 X 10

Cable curls superset with spider curls (2 super sets) 10 reps on each exercise

*CARDIO:*

35mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR*:

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Del thats a good idea about moisteriser, I use one every day and I've found the Vaseline Derma care stuff to be very good.

Especially when you get to the last few weeks and you'll find your skin dry due to restrictions on fats and vitamins and the use of AI products.

I moisterise year round. Also helps with shaving as it keeps the hairs supple and not brittle.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hi Del - sorry to break into your thread - just to let you know I got your PM, much appreciated. I can't reply because you need to have a certain number of posts to pm out it says? Must be a fairly recent thing, cos I was pm'ing out before...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Hi Del - sorry to break into your thread - just to let you know I got your PM, much appreciated. I can't reply because you need to have a certain number of posts to pm out it says? Must be a fairly recent thing, cos I was pm'ing out before...


I think you need 20 posts now to enable PM function mate. Should not take too long to get to that


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 12th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Happy

Countdown: 10 weeks

*GENERAL:*

I woke this morning feeling tighter around the upper abdominal area, and when I pinched the area I could feel there was a difference. This is good as it is another indication that things are moving in the right direction. I still hold a lot of fat around lower back, glutes and hips. But other than these areas I am only holding a thin layer of fat now. I feel like I am ready to "Burst through" now if that makes sense.

I can't give a guarantee on time but I reckon in 3-4 weeks and I will be in a position where I want to be.

I have a young guy who occasionally trains with me and last night he commented on the veins running up my abdominal area, when I am pumped and tensed they run right from my groin to the bottom of my chest. Don't get me wrong they are not 100% through yet, but they are getting there!!!!!

I also had a comment regarding my current condition last night from a respected person. He said I looked flat and needed to carb-up LOL When I told him I was already dieting on 300g of carbs ED he looked at me with bewilderment. Anyway all final decisions regards to diet are Paul's to make. I have however passed this info (And other stuff) onto him via PM.

Anyway, I have been badgering on so much recently about my condition that you may be forgiven for thinking I have neglected my "Other" identified area of improvement (Presentation), well I would just like to re-assure you that this is not the case. I have been posing religiously each and every day to improve how I present myself.

I have changed EVERY single pose now to better suit me, these have not just been small changes either some poses I have changed radically from the "Norm". For example the eagle eyed amongst you will have noticed in my recent pictures that in the abs and thigh shot I have my hands placed behind my back (Not my head), this for me is a superior pose and it feels Sooooo much more natural for me to do. It looks and feels better for me this way. I also noticed in my previous comp pictures I was caught flat footed (Not elevated on the toes) on this pose. That mistake will not happen again!!!!

Like I said every pose has now been modified, but rest assured I will continue to tweak here and there till show day.

On a lighter note for all you newbie competitors out there&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Three things to consider LOL



Farting is regular, consistent and the worst (But best LOL) you will ever do.


You will sweat like never before, my clothes and pillow are soaking almost all the time.

You will be peeing for Scotland (Or England LOL), think 4-5 times a night&#8230;&#8230;..and the closer to show day the more frequent they come.

*MENTAL STATE:*

As you can probably tell from the general section my mood is elevated today, again this sounds like a broken record but a lot of this is down to Pscarb whom every time I speak too seems to wave a wee magic wand and settle me down a bit. I read it on others threads also about their mentor helping them in similar ways, and TBH when you compete this is probably THE main reason/benefit for having a mentor. As crazy as it sounds when you diet things change but you don't notice and you cant seem to grasp the reality of a situation. It is these times when your mentor should come along and put you straight again. I don't know what other mentors are like but Paul is fantastic at this sort of thing.

So once again Paul, thanks mate!!!

*DIET:*

Due to the U-turn, diet will be this for the next 4 weeks:

*300g carbs*

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Tonight is heavy leg night&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.quads, hams and abs

Squats: Start with 60kg for 20 reps, then add 40kg each subsequent set to failure. Continue in this fashion until you can only manage 1-2 or 3 reps with maximum weight.

Leg press: Maximum weight for 4 X 12 reps

Lunges 4 X however many you can do (Usually need to sit on the ground after the last set LOL)

Leg extensions: All the weight the machine has plus your partner pushing against your legs 4 X as many as you can get!!!

After that hobble over to the bench for some lying dumbbell curls 4 X 12, then 4 X 10 seated machine curls then finish up with either SLDL or hanging pole curls&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Now that my friends is a REAL leg workout. And one where you really should feel like jelly after LOL. Now you know why I hate leg training whilst dieting.

While you wait for your ambulance to arrive you might as well do some abs???

Cable crunches 4 X 15

Seated crunch 4 X as many as possible

Ab roller 3 X as many as possible

Torso twists with pole 3 X as many as you feel appropriate.

*CARDIO:*

35mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done mate all come together..you are right about te Mentor bit. Tom has been helping me and he has been a saviour over the last couple of weeks especially as ive got closer to the show and start stressing out and doing stupid things!! it does make a HUGE difference when you have someone that knows exactly what there doing and you can trust 100%!! keep up the good work Delhi really impressed with your progress and attitude.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hi del im with you on the leg training, while dieting it is the hardest bodypart to train.

again posing wise i think the ab/thigh pose your doing now will defo suit you better, i consider the "normal" pose very difficult to get right also. some people can pull of the pose excellently, rs for one, but if you dont get it right it doesnt look too good and i didnt, lol!

glad to hear your making progress in all aspects of your prep mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Well done mate all come together..you are right about te Mentor bit. Tom has been helping me and he has been a saviour over the last couple of weeks especially as ive got closer to the show and start stressing out and doing stupid things!! it does make a HUGE difference when you have someone that knows exactly what there doing and you can trust 100%!! keep up the good work Delhi really impressed with your progress and attitude.


I thought Paul B was helping you?

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 13th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Stable

Countdown: 10 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Thursday, I sit here with toothache Grrrrrrrrrrr I feel like my front tooth has been hit with a bat. Not sure how it happened but possibly Mrs delhi hooking me during the night (Whilst sleeping LOL).

Anyway, my leg session was a little lacklustre yesterday due to two things. The squat machine was occupied for the first 30 mins of me entering the gym and my training partners absence. So in light of this I decided to do a "Light" leg workout instead (Heavy next week when Ian returns), I did however manage a really good ab session and was pleased with the pump and detail in my abs after. I looked flat yesterday in the gym, and this was compounded by my pasty white skin. I am going to get some MT11 in the coming weeks to sort out the pasty skin issue (If Pscarb says its OK to do so). Failing that the tan beds will be frequented. Something else that is happening right now is my vascularity seems to have disappeared during the day, but returns last thing at night&#8230;..weird anyone explain why?

Condition and fat loss wise I am again not sure if progress is being made or not, it is hard to tell when holding water. So we will all have to wait and see the next picture updates. All I can say is I cant wait till Saturday now for a re-feed&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LOL

*MENTAL STATE:*

Must admit I am feeling that I am on a diet and preparing for a contest now, I know this because I find myself constantly having mind battles about banned foods and I am constantly thinking I am tiny and small.

I remember on the last diet I considered wearing nothing but long sleeved tops etc to the gym and I am again considering doing this. Its strange as when I look my best, I feel I look sh1t. The funny part is when the offseason comes along I will look back at my pictures and say to myself "I looked good then". I guess it is another example of how I will NEVER be happy with how I look (On or offseason) and something that in a strange, deep way should be concerning me more (When will I be happy with how I look?). Is this unhappiness what drives me???? What about other competitors, are they happy? I don't think so. Maybe we DO actually have this reverse anorexia thing after all, but then it is not about being bigger, more to do with being better.

Right enough of the psycho, philosophical stuff&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

*DIET*:

300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

No training tonight, just cardio

*CARDIO:*

35mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 14th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Neutral

Countdown: 10 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well it is once again Friday and once again another week passed. I am looking forward to tomorrow as its re-feed day and I am drooling at the thought of some cheesecake Yum, yum&#8230;&#8230;

I feel like I have made little progress this week, but then again its hard to be sure when you check yourself out all the time. Last night I was at my old gym doing a wee bit posing and I must say that the lights, mirrors etc show of my physique excellently. But I do know that most of that is mirrors (fair ground mirror LOL). It is strange that in good light I can see veins running all across my arms horizontally and vertically, but in "Normal" light they cant be seen.

I am still concerned about condition as I know there is still loads of fat on my glutes and lower back, I hope I can strip this off&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

I know I look OK in the pictures, but the truth of the matter is I can feel the flab and until this is gone I need to continue to work hard. I was recently told I could be as little as "two weeks out". But this is NOT the case, sure I would look lean etc, but I am not in the condition I aspire to be in.

In any case, I have upped the cardio by 5 mins ED now to a total of 40 mins after my gym session. And it will remain like this for a while (Until I get / receive my X trainer for morning cardio).

On a side note I have just booked flight, hotel and tickets for the UKBFF so it's official the Jocks are coming down LOL.

I have said it in other threads but I am really looking forward to this show:

1.	Because my training partner is competing

2.	Paul can get to see me in the flesh (And make better informed decisions for my 5 week run in)

3.	I cant wait to see the LH class

4.	I get to meet some of you lot who will be either competing or spectating

5.	To give me a wee boost for my prep (Watching others onstage)

6.	Cause I love the buzz and atmosphere at shows

*MENTAL STATE:*

Its Friday so mentally I am OK (re-feed). I have felt rather flat and smooth the last few days at times, so as a result I have remained on the rollercoaster. Ian returned from his trip and reminded me that I am not the only one going through the roller coaster as he is worse than me at times (But then he only has 4 weeks to go LOL). I am sure after I speak with Paul my mood will again be elevated with a re-newed sense of direction.

Have a great weekend !!!!

*DIET:*

300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Training tonight is shoulders, triceps and claves

*CARDIO:*

40mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As you know Del, I am a firm believer in 'clean cheats' in the way of complex carbs, fats and protein but *NO* simple sugars. I was talking to Eddie Abbew last year and he advocates the same.

The simple carbs will spike insulin levels hideously and you will be more likely to store what you eat on your refeed day as fat esp as your blood glucose levels will be fairly steady for the rest of the week.

Just a thought, maybe worth asking Pauls opinion on this esp as you said yourself you are not making the progress you would like.

Could be a case of 1 step forward 1 step back after a binge day.

Have a think

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no stepping back i can assure you James 

Del is 9 weeks out from the show he is tighter and fuller than the week before but his weight has gone up....hell i wish i could do that when i am dieting....

Del you will worry yourself to an early grave about the fat on your glutes and lower back it takes time this we have plenty of.

by going balls out to try and take the fat from your glutes and Lower back at 9 weeks out is a huge mistake because you will lose muscle from the areas you have very little fat....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> there is no stepping back i can assure you James
> 
> And I can second that............
> 
> ...


Lets all wait and see my pictures then you can tell me whats what. I am taking two more tonight for Pscarb (abs/thigh and read bicep).

Inexperience is my only excuse.............sorry guys.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So what are your thoughts on simple sugars on a cheat day Paul?

Do these have little effect in your opinion? I am lucky in that I dont crave sugars when dieting but I know a lot of guys do. That tells me that there is something missing in the diet to feel like that but looking it Dels it looks to be spot on. Or is it just an excuse to 'let loose' for a day even tho deep down they may not actually need them?

Please do not think I am 'having a go' I just like to know others opinions as well as my own.

cheers

James


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

James ive learnt the thing with refeed days that include sugars you just need to limit your water intake...just thought id add that.

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I can only go on my own experiances and in my opinion simple sugars do not negativly effect the physique when only used once a week in a few meals.

The whole point of a refeed day is to shock the body to both raise metabolism and leptin levels if you do this with high complex carbs you are having a high carb day not a refeed day.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Any sign of these pics Del? 

Dying to see the progress.

Interesting debate about the simple sugars v's complex carbs in cheats... in a similar vien, I find I seem to get (stress seem, I don't have a lot of experience) a fuller, quicker and visibly harder carbup on simples than I do on complex, plus I don't get the stomach bloat/fermentation that complex can give... I was experimenting with "drip feeding" myself dextrose continuously through the day in small amounts, as I say seemed to work well.

But I'd imagine this way is much more of a razors edge.... spill over would occur much quicker?

All interesting stuff - but sorry to detract from your thread Del, get the pics up!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dont think we are talking so much the carb up RS2007 but more the weekly 'refeed' or 'cheat'

Thanks Paul, I guess the proof comes on show day. I'll be interested to see how it works thru the diet and whether you keep it in right up to the last few weeks.

J


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

supercell said:


> Dont think we are talking so much the carb up RS2007 but more the weekly 'refeed' or 'cheat'


Aye, I did realise that, only mentioned my carb up experiment cos it is similar/related in that most folks seem to reccomend complex carbs for carbing up too as well as re-feeding, but in both I seem to get on better with simple - and surely the most effective and fullest refeed would be one that leaves you totally carbed up?

Either way, its all interesting stuff, good to hear what others do and its also interesting how sometimes some strategies work very well for some folks, yet the same thing could actualy be detrimental for someone else! I suppose experimentation, experience and trial+error are always going to be the order of the day - theory is essential but only only goes so far then you have to actually get in the trenches...

Del - have you and Paul worked out how you are going to run the last week (and carbup if you are doing one) before the show, or is it very much up in air at the moment?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I can only go on my own experiances and in my opinion simple sugars do not negativly effect the physique when only used once a week in a few meals.
> 
> The whole point of a refeed day is to shock the body to both raise metabolism and leptin levels if you do this with high complex carbs you are having a high carb day not a refeed day.


As well as the carb issue, whats your thoughts on high fats for refeed day?

My cheats were massive allthrough my diet, cant even tell you what I was having/how many days a week it went on, because although it seemed to work, I can't help but be embarrased lol!.

But it was all high fat, high sodium, high carbs (mostly simple).

Would water up badly peaking at 2 days after my last cheat, then it would drop out dramatically over the next two days - and it seemed it would take more fat out with it lol. The effect was so distinct, could set your watch by when my water retention would peak, then flush again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have always believed that a refeed day is where you eat pretty much everything that you want it serves the very important purpose of raising both the metabolism and leptin levels how often you do this and to what degree is a personel thing Del has two meals out of 6 which are cheat meals when we are getting closer this will lower to one and then be cut out all together.

As for the last week no not started to think about this yet as i have found there is no way you can plan for this so far back.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul, makes sense.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Please do not think I am 'having a go'


This is something that would never cross my mind mate....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 17th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Happy

Countdown: 9 weeks

*GENERAL:*

Well I had a nice weekend. I weighed in at 13:05 (Down 3 pounds fro last week), this concerned me a little as I have not had such a big drop for a while. But as I mentioned previously I was told I was depleted and looked flat so probably this assessment was true.

Paul and I discussed me significantly increasing carbs on my re-feeds last week so this was carried out on Saturday, and TBH because I was flat/depleted and I still have 9 weeks to go I decided to "Go for it" LOL (Sorry Paul).

So I ate an obscene amount of clean carbs (Not crap LOL), and the effect was VERY dramatic. I woke on Sunday REALLY tight, vascular and muscle virtually bursting out LOL. My weight shot up to 13:10 (5 pound increase). This effect was not imaginary as many people commented on how different I looked. Ian my training partner even said on Sunday that my legs were the best he had ever seen them. And I had to agree.

Even this morning my condition was great (13:08) with my mid section being the best it has ever been, I actually felt my skin tight around my waist (Waist measurement the same at 30 inches).

So I don't know how this places in the grand scheme of things but it does indicate that I was flat/depleted and needed to carb up a little.

I have listed my total intake for the day in the diet section for your information. (God knows how many carbs etc)

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been in a good mood over the weekend, mostly eating (Saturday) and relaxing with family. I also had the opportunity to reflect on where I am and re-assert my commitment and determination. And all I can say is I feel re-charged and I am ready now for the final run in&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..bring it on.

*DIET:*

For Saturday only, Sunday was a return to normal.

I feel really bad listing all this food, but I would only be lying / cheating myself if I was not honest, so here goes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..(cheats are marked bold)

Meal 1

Oatabix X 6 1 pint milk, 1 banana, 3 bagels 2 bananas, 1 protien shake

meal 2

baked spud, tuna, 6 rice cakes diabetic jam

meal 3

macaroni cheese with prawns and ham, 3 bagels, 2 bananas, *2 slice cheesecake*

meal 4

*3 mince pies*, 6 rice cakes, diabetic jam, 2 scoops build and recover shake.

meal 5

spagg bol, pitta bread, 3 bagels 2 banana

meal 6

Chicken tarragon sauce (2 breasts)

Pepsi Max thougout the day.

*TRAINING:*

Training tonight is chest, bicep and calves

*CARDIO:*

40mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*
GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

OK 1 week picture update.

Picture quality is crap, posing is not the best and the lighting is different.

I am not overly happy with these, as they DO NOT reflect my current condition (Or even friday nights), but I said I would post no matter what.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And the side pose


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 20th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Tired

Countdown: 9 weeks

*GENERAL:*

I have been really busy this week so not had much chance to update the thread, but not much has been happening really anyway. I have been doing what I need to do the past few days.

I am visibly depleted again now though, so after Saturdays re-feed / carb up it has taken me to Wednesday to deplete again. Don't know if this information is relevant or not but it is what I see / feel. Due to being depleted I look smooth, flat and fat. This has a compound effect on you as all these things are what you DON'T want to see. I have also found myself feeling slightly under the weather lately (Cold) so no doubt this is having a contributing factor also.

Further proof of my current state was last night when I trained legs, I just could not muster up any REAL sort of energy to train them at a decent level. So I have decided to drop the heavy leg sessions from my routine till after the show. I will continue to do a light leg session on Wednesday for at least another few weeks, but sooner or later these will be dropped too (Probs 5-6 weeks out).

*MENTAL STATE:*

Surprisingly against the backdrop of being depleted etc I have remained in a reasonably stable mood. I am just getting on with it and riding the rollercoaster for the time being. I remember in my last prep I started excited, then felt crap small etc, which then lead to acceptance and finally entered onto a good feeling of knowing no-matter how I placed I was content that I was the best I could be on the day. I must admit that even at this early stage I think I am seeing a similar pattern emerge this time round. I am probably now just entering the acceptance stage.

*DIET:*

*300g carbs*

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

No training tonight

*CARDIO:*

40mins X trainer, 20 mins fast walking the dog (Morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

2g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate you look depleted but still good, at this point being depleted 4 days after a refeed is expected.

We will chat about not training legs though mate


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> We will chat about not training legs though mate


Just to let the board know this is another example of the tactile use of "The smiley".

As innocent as that statement looks there is a dark undertone for sure I promise:love:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey Del, I might be way off the mark but I get a vibe off your recent posts that you are a wee bit down, just keep the head down and listen to Paul. Youve got lots of time to play with and you are going to come in beyond perfect as long as you don't let the mind games get to you.

Definite difference in the 10 to 9 week pics, can see it clear as day in your upper ab area and delt-arm tie ins etc. This is great, nice gentle glide in, no drastic changes required, just the way it should be. Can't wait to see the next pics.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Ramsey,

You are right and wrong mate.......LOL

I have been a bit down, but I have also been up too. Its just the roller coaster ride that I seem to go on while dieting. I seem to have good days and bad.

This pattern seems to be with me till around 4-5 weeks out where I then concede that I have done my best and I actually start looking forward to the show (Still dieting though).

I must admit I am already beginning to feel more positive as I am can see the finish line now.

Over the next 2 weeks I will be shifting over to the fast acting gear, and that too will give me a wee boost.

Thanks for your encouragement and support mate it means alot.................

Update will follow.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Hi Ramsey,
> 
> You are right and wrong mate.......LOL
> 
> ...


Good stuff Del, was just starting to get a wee bit worried, 'specially since you have been quite quiet the last couple of days.

Can't wait for more pics/progress updates - keep up the good work - you are inspiring all of us off season fatties, reminding us what it is all about!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 27th September

Weight: 13: ??

Mood: Good

Countdown: 7 weeks on Sunday

*GENERAL:*

Hi all,

Time for a wee update I think!!!

Well as you might have noticed I have not posted any updates for a few days. This is due to several factors.

1.	I have a VERY busy schedule at the moment

2.	I am so engrossed with Tom and James's threads!!

3.	I have been busy just getting on with things

So what has been happening?

Well my scales have ran out of batteries so I can't tell you what my weight was or is LOL. I must admit I am desperate to know&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;but there is also a nice feeling of "I don't care anymore". I am judging purely on how I look in the mirror for the moment.

I now have my own cross trainer so morning cardio is now what it should be, and my diet has been spot on.

Condition wise I think I have made improvements (Yippee), as my face is starting to draw in and I feel a little less fat around my glutes and lower back, nothing MAJOR but a difference none the less.

Of course these improvements have been made at the cost of size (Now feeling tiny LOL), but I don't really concern myself about size too much anyway.

I really have been on the ball with my prep lately and right now I am confident I can at least make the stage in proper condition which for personal reasons would equate to success for me. This confidence is driving the negative roller-coaster thoughts away bit by bit, day by day. Of course all this means nothing if I don't keep up the ante. So it's important I keep the focus from now on in.

I am also on the verge of shifting over to the fast acting gear, and this too should help reduce the water and improve condition.

On a side note I will be attending the BNBF finals in Edinburgh this weekend to support a few friends and board members, so if you are going I will see you there.

*MENTAL STATE*:

In a good mood lately with a renewed determination to succeed, I miss food though and I am starting to count the days till Saturday re-feeds. I usually find myself flat by Wednesday and depleted Thursday / Friday. However I have accepted that this state is only temporary and what really matters is how I look on the day.

*
DIET:*

300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Training last night was legs here is the workout (Had me sweating and my legs are sore today)

Leg extensions:

4 sets 15 reps

Leg Press:

load the press with 8 plates

Do 10 reps followed by 10 seconds rest then repeat 6 times drop 4 plates from the press and do 30 reps slowly(not snail slow) changing feet positions every 10 reps(then let your partner do it)

Leg Curl:

set the weight so you can do 10 reps;

do 10 reps with 10 seconds rest repeat this 6 times.

Lunges:

With DB Lunges onto a raised step 10 times each leg repeat this 4 times.

This was followed by a grueling ab session&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer morning, 30 mins at night (Cardio will now be increased 5 mins each week, till I am on 45 morning and night)

*
SUPPLEMENTS:*

3g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

5 glutamine tabs early morning

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 50mgs ED (25mg morning and night) right up till show

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like you're really tucking in now Del. How many weeks to your show (probably in your post somewhere but I'm having trouble taking info in at the mo)

Have you noticed any bodyparts really coming into condition ahead of any others or do you find it all comes together at the same time?

How's training intensity and relative strength? Curious to know cos mine has gone down the pan and I'd be lucky to bench much more than a bar and a couple of 10s at the mo.

Good luck for the coming weeks of final prep.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Sounds like you're really tucking in now Del. How many weeks to your show (probably in your post somewhere but I'm having trouble taking info in at the mo)
> 
> Have you noticed any bodyparts really coming into condition ahead of any others or do you find it all comes together at the same time?
> 
> ...


Hi Righty

Show is 7 weeks on Sunday.

I have not really noticed any *major* improvements in one area above another, but there are lots of small changes happening at various locations. TBH I prefer it that way as it keeps everything sort of "balanced".

All I can say is I have lost alot of size though:rolleyes: 9cant wait to get big again LOL)

Training strength is VASTLY reduced on legs (probably due to lots of cardio), but on most otehr lifts i have managed to keep most of my strength. What I have noticed though is the effort required to lift has increased, I now need to put 110% in to get the same lifts.

I saw your recent pics mate and you look fantastic, you should have every confidence going into your upcoming shows (Including the brits).


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Size loss is just part and parcel of the game mate.

Everyone assumes I've stopped training or am ill - that is a compliment now because it means little is left but the bits that are supposed to be on stage.

I guess the main difference between wanting to compete and actually getting on stage is accepting you're going to look tiny, unless you're a monster, in clothes.

Thanks for the pic feedback - appreciated.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Date: 1st October

Weight: 13: 08

Mood: Focused

Countdown: 6 weeks on Sunday

*GENERAL:*

Hi All,

I finally managed to get batteries for my scales so I can now weigh myself again. Only problem is I only obtained them late Saturday (Re-feed) so by the time I actually got to check my weight it was very late at night.

So what did I weigh then???

Errmm 13:13 which surprised me to say the least. This was WAY more than I expected but taking into consideration that it was re-feed and after my last meal maybe not quite as dramatic as it first appeared. Now I would normally be panicking about that sort of increase but I am not. This is because I know for certain I have improved on my condition. Without a doubt I have came in again, I now have a distinct dryness to my front delts that has NEVER been there before and other noticeable improvements have been made to my waist and glutes. Anyway, I weighed in again this morning and I was back down at 13:08 so this just confirmed that the increase was re-feed.

All this did make me consider whether I am eating to much on my re-feed and has made me (Once again) consider my approach regards to re-feed.

In any case I will do as Paul prescribes and TBH I think we are approaching the point where he is going to tell me to reduce one of the cheats anyway, so all in all I am probably just about on track.

I managed to attend the BNBF British finals on Sunday and I really enjoyed the show, I was very impressed with the standard of some of the classes (Notably seniors, middle weight and novice) and I gave my usual vocal support to those I knew!!!!

I don't want to cause any controversy here but in some classes one or two competitors evidently had a distended belly (Growth gut), TBH it did make me consider how natural some of the competitors are. IMO if someone is entering a natural show and using drugs he is nothing more than a cheat.

Like I said though it was a good show and I was very impressed with the condition of athletes and it was very well organised, more than anything though this show has re-ignited the flame for me (Cant wait to get back on stage now LOL).

Over the next few weeks I am going to be VERY busy with trips to Italy, England, Ireland and the USA and of course there is the small matter of my contest prep and diet LOL. I am not really in the mood for most of this travel, but I am looking forward to the UKBFF finals. My training partner (Ianm) is looking his best ever ATM and I am confident he will achieve/exceed his goals for the competition.

Another thing that changes over the next week is my AAS use. I will now be transitioning over to the fast acting gear (Tren, prop, masteron), so this is a sure sign that things are getting close. I have also started my final IGF cycle which will run for the next 4 weeks.

I do also have a major announcement to make about something else that is happening in my life regarding bodybuilding at the moment, but I want to tell Pscarb first&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.all I will say for now is this is going to change EVERYTHING for me in the coming years and it is something exciting and mouthwatering&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;stay tuned LOL

*MENTAL STATE:*

Mood has been great this past week or so, I really do think I am starting to enter the "Positive" phase of the diet. Where I am starting to now believe I can and will achieve what I set out to do (Condition).

Like the previous competition I don't concern myself with how I place so long as I achieve MY target I can walk away sound in the knowledge that I have again improved, and as long as I can keep that up then I am gaining ground and making strides towards my overall long term goals. This mentality is the best one to have as one can do little about how the competition looks, in-fact I hold NO grudges when I am beaten by the better man, all that I can do is be the best that I can be.

Thinking like this keeps the pressure off and makes the final few weeks run in much better. I think if you MUST place or win a competition then you are likely missing the whole point of bodybuilding. And that is that bodybuilding is about self development, no matter who you are, what your genetics, how long you have trained we can ALL make positive improvements to how we look, feel and act. Your biggest foe is yourself, your greatest adversary is fear and the biggest challenge you face is the one inside your head.

Winning competitions is great yes, but the time on stage only makes up for around 15 minutes&#8230;&#8230;.what about the rest of the year?????

I would rather make a friend than make a trophy, if I can have both, well that is something special.

*DIET:*

300g carbs

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein or 10 egg whites and 3yolks, 100g Oats

meal 2 - 250g Turkey or Chicken, 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp Olive Oil

meal 3 - 250g turkey or chicken with 60g Basmati rice, Veg, 1Tbsp of Olive Oil

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5 bagel + 1 small banana

meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover or 60g(carbs not weight) of WMS and 2 scoops of Whey

meal 6 - 200g chicken/turkey/Lean steak days, Veg lots of green Veg.

*TRAINING:*

Training tonight is chest, bi's and calves

*CARDIO:*

30mins X trainer morning, 40 mins at night (Cardio will now be increased 5 mins each week, till I am on 45 morning and night)

*SUPPLEMENTS:*

3g Vit c ED

2g Fish oil Ed

2 multivitamin ED

4 Kre-evolution caps ED (Creatine caps)

5 glutamine tabs early morning

*GEAR:*

For fat loss:

- Clen (100mcgs ED) on two week rotation

- ECA (100mg ED) on two week rotation.

- T3 75mgs ED (25mg morning, 50 at night)

- GH 5iu ED (Morning) till 2 weeks out from show

For gaining / maintaining:

-1250 mg (5ml) Test enan EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- 400mg (2ml) Deca EW (Till 6 weeks out)

- IGF1R3 (At 8 weeks till 4 weeks out)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> think if you MUST place or win a competition then you are likely missing the whole point of bodybuilding. And that is that bodybuilding is about self development, no matter who you are, what your genetics, how long you have trained we can ALL make positive improvements to how we look, feel and act. Your biggest foe is yourself, your greatest adversary is fear and the biggest challenge you face is the one inside your head.
> 
> Winning competitions is great yes, but the time on stage only makes up for around 15 minutes&#8230;&#8230;.what about the rest of the year?????
> 
> I would rather make a friend than make a trophy, if I can have both, well that is something special.


Never a truer word said mate, great that you have this outlook! I've made a good few friends this year, and earned the criticism and a wee bit of praise from people I have looked up to for years. Take the trophies back cos they are nothing compared to this!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Just read all this Del, cant believe i missed it. Do'h!

Anyway, your looking amazing dude. Im sure things will go very well for ya.

Speak to you when you get back from your travels.

Geo.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Del I shouldnt worry about training strength when dieting. Just feel the movement more.

Leg training for me has been a sad, p*ssywhipped affair for the last few weeks as I can only do about half my normal squat. 

Just take heart in the fact that you look good


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Just take heart in the fact that you look good


Bbbwwwwaaaaaahaaaaahaaahaaaaa

I tell you what though, I did Pscarbs leg routine last week and even though it was light the intensisty was SEVERE and my wee legs were hurting for two days after...............:eek:

No real update today as I want to leave all that till the end of the week. Suffice to say I believe I have made improvements but right now I have "Man flu". So feeling groggy...............Grrrrrrr:mad:

Right, I mentioned earlier about a major announcement I was going to make:confused:

Well here it is:

I have obtained premises in my home town where I am going to open up my first wee gym. 

The premises are about 800sq ft and in a perfect location for both custom and convienience, so just about right for what I want to do. 

Dont get me wrong this is not on the scale of anything P Booth has planned and I dont expect it to make any real cash. But if it can tide itself over with enough cash to make small improvements here and there then I wil be happy.

The gym will be "Hardcore" (Though I hate that description) and I am aiming to get around 50 members by this time next year (Already have about half that confirmed).

Equipment wise will all be serious bodybuilding / powerlifting apparel and I have already obtained some of it. I have a "Nytram" plate loaded hammer chest press and a 45 leg press. Also a lat machine and some cybex benches. All in all I still have around £30,000 to spend on equipment / decoration and I intend to have the best gym in my county (West Lothian).

i have pics of teh equipment if anyone wants a wee peak LOL

I have decided to call it "Tower Gym" and member ship will be £20 per month.

Here is our logo:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck to you i am too looking at opening a small gym, hope that some of the equipment can be leased


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good luck with your venture mate, something ive always wanted to do.

ill need to come through for a session one time any idea when your hoping to go live?


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice one mate. Can't quite see how you'll squeeze £30k of kit into 800sq feet but best of luck with the venture.

Owning your own gym is a pain at times but also hugely rewarding, too. Should help your contest focus, too mate.

If I can help with insurance contacts etc let me know.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Live date will be mid December coco, and I Fully expect a vist mate..LOL

Righty, yes i may need some advice / assistance from you mate. Muchly appreciated.


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Bbbwwwwaaaaaahaaaaahaaahaaaaa
> 
> I tell you what though, I did Pscarbs leg routine last week and even though it was light the intensisty was SEVERE and my wee legs were hurting for two days after...............:eek:
> 
> ...


Thats great news for West Lothian, all the gyms around that area are all aimed at the fitness market these days.

I am originally from Livingston myself. I look forward to seeing your gym on my next visit home.

All the best.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck with the gym Del. Out of interest what's the leg routine Paul has got you doing?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

fantastic news about the gym mate, got to admit Im a wee bit envious, alwys been a wee dream of mine in the back of my mind!! No wonder you have been a bit quiet of late!

Weeman & myself will have to pop out for a wee visit - next year mind once we have ripped off all this fat and look half way decent, lol! Cant have us showing face like a couple of obesities, we've got reputations to uphold lolololol!!!


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Bbbwwwwaaaaaahaaaaahaaahaaaaa
> 
> I tell you what though, I did Pscarbs leg routine last week and even though it was light the intensisty was SEVERE and my wee legs were hurting for two days after...............:eek:
> 
> :


i know how you feel been doing his leg workouts with him for over a year and they get worse and worse


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Part 1 (Of 3) PScarbs leg routine

Leg extensions:

4 sets 15 reps

Leg Press:

load the press with 8 plates

Do 10 reps followed by 10 seconds rest then repeat 6 times drop 4 plates from the press and do 30 reps slowly(not snail slow) changing feet positions every 10 reps(then let your partner do it)

Leg Curl:

set the weight so you can do 10 reps;

do 10 reps with 10 seconds rest repeat this 6 times.

Lunges:

With DB Lunges onto a raised step 10 times each leg repeat this 4 times.

Calfs:

6 sets of full reps on seated calf machine or leg press follow each set with 20 stretching reps on a step.

I tell you what teh weight is light but try it and see what happens.............OMG


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi delhi , how tall are you mate as might be competing along side you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Del is doing the 1st timers class so i don't think they do this by height, how tall are Homer as my training partner is doing the Novice class and they do this by height i believe


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

First timers and Novices; neither are done in height for this contest.

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Paul and James are both correct.

I am doing the first timer class not the novice. See you there though.

PS I "think" rightyho (Board member) is doing novice class....................


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

goodnews about setting up a gym del, wish you the best of lick


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defo need to get out for a visit with Ramsay once your gym's up and running mate,chuffed for you,if jealous lolol good stuff!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

supercell said:


> First timers and Novices; neither are done in height for this contest.
> 
> J


The novice class is a class 1,2,3,4 thing at this show james,only reason i know is cause i did class 2 in the show last year.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

weeman said:


> defo need to get out for a visit with Ramsay once your gym's up and running mate,chuffed for you,if jealous lolol good stuff!


Yip You and Ramsey will be VIP mate.

I have now got most of the equipment, just need to get a decent dumbell set. They are Sooooo expensive though.

My mission for this gym is to 110% bodybuilder friendly.

I reckon "Official" opening day will be mid December.......I will be in touch LOL


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

A quick pic to show my condition. Though this is from LAST week and is now 9 days old!!!

More recent ones coming soon LOL

I have made improvements, but I now feel VERY small.

Weight was 13:07 when the picture was taken


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

You might feel small but you're looking tight where you need to be looking tight, Del. That's the important bit obviously. I ended up having to buy new clothes because NOTHING in the house fitted me once ninepack got hold of me and stripped the crud off.

Any idea around what weight you're likely to end up at?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi delhi looking good already keep it up , i know the feeling of small starting to feel the women in the gym are bigger lol

hi paul im 5'8 but not sure which height class that puts me in for


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

homer said:


> hi delhi looking good already keep it up , i know the feeling of small starting to feel the women in the gym are bigger lol
> 
> hi paul im 5'8 but not sure which height class that puts me in for


class 3 mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lookin good del,just keep the heed mate,your doin just fine


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Its been a while so time for a wee update LOL

Well I have had a VERY busy couple of weeks, so much so that I feel sick and tired of airports and roads LOL

Despite all the things that are happening just now I still managd to make the UKBFF finals on Sunday past. I really enjoyed the show and I was very impressed with the high level of physique in all the classes. I also managed to meet some guys from on here (Raikey, DB, Majic torch, G1 to name just a few), I also had the opportunity to meet and be looked over by Paul which was nice!!!

Feedback from Paul was minimal other than to say I was doing OK, and that the diet was now going to change up (Which was going to happen in any event). He did comment on me being vascular but reckons there is still a good bit of fat to come off.......maybe 10 pounds or so.

So the intensity level will once again be increased!!!

Paul did not comment on any of my weaknesses as he "Did not want to mess up my mind" before the show. But I suspect I already know most of them anyway (Size, calves, abs and back width).

All of the above dont really matter to me just now anyway, I can and will only focus on the things I can do something about before the show (Namley condition and presentation).

If I learned one thing from the show it was how far behind I really am as a bodybuilder. All this talk of me placing etc must be dismissed immediately. All I can do is turn up in the best condition I possibly can and present myself the best possible way. What happens after that is out of my control.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey del....

it was nice to bump into you mate (and Ian),......

just looked at the thread , and the last pic on here

its already been said but, your definatly on target and looking good where you should for 5 weeks out,...

i think the quads are gonna look bigger than last time when they come thru too,...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Agree with stu was nice having a chat with you, Ian and his misses even tho sometimes u 2 jokers just started speaking a whole new language!!


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

It was nice meeting you DB and the other guys from the board, as for our scottish language even Del struggles to understand me - its a wee bit too much heedrum hodrumm ye ken whit a meen in aw that - and when we go into auto pilot I suppose we could hit around 160 words per minute.

Next time tell us to shut the fck up or at least slow down to a blur.

Hope to meet up again sometime..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> If I learned one thing from the show it was how far behind I really am as a bodybuilder.


Compared to what? Gary Wilson? Andy Polhill? Flex Lewis? Jay Cutler?

Seriously big guy, you cant make comparisons like that, and can't let that stuff into your head, especially going into a show yourself.

The only comparison that is valid is Delhi now against Delhi at last outing, period. Where the judges place you in comparison to the guys in your line up is all good and well but it is exactly what it is - a show, and for shows sake.

We all want to be the best, but the simple fact is, no matter how good you get, there will always be potential for somebody to be "better" because the judging is so subjective and at times is very inconsistent, even in the same fed, from show to show...

Del, you have already blown your previous condition out of the water, and still have time to go. Grit the teeth, push all the negative stuff out of your head, and get in there!!

And update your journal a bit more frequently, lazy ba$tard!!!!!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi del , know how you feel buddy 3 weeks out all flat and still got bits to shape up mainly lower back on me , Dont let things get you down just focus and mark every day off as it comes and all we can do is give our best , will come and say hi at the show and cheer you on before i get out there myself


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i spoke to Del last night he has not been on the board much due to getting his gym up and running.

The diet is still going well the changes i made 2 weeks ago are making a big difference to his physique, he is getting the smaller detail in his back and shoulders come through.

i am sure he will update you all in the next few days...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stick in there del,nearly there mate,really excited to see how your looking,i know how i felt in your shoes this time last year mate but it'll be so worth it when you get there when you reach that sense of achievement you get when you reach and beat your own personal goals


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Finally I get the chance to give you all an update LOL

Well the last few weeks have probably been amongst the most busy of my life!!!!!

I have nearly completed my gym (Looking good) and I will post some pics up on Monday to prove it LOL.

Anyway back to me.

As Pscarb says I have still been sticking hard to the diet and I have made serious strides towards condition. I now have viens running up my whole abdominal area and I actuallly dont even need to flex to show my abs anymore LOL.

My current condition beats my last show outing by ten clear miles (Seriously), I am MUCH leaner and look far superior as a consequence. So again already I am a winner even before I step on stage. All of this has been confirmed by those I know as I have been looked over by many people who all say I am in better condition this time around.

My previous areas of concern are still there (Lower back and glutes) but are MUCH less of a worry now. Infact in certian light at certian times I can actually see striatioins appearing in my upper glute area!!!

So there you go all is good, I feel good, look good and I am happy that I will at least achieve one of my initial objectives (Condition), all that remains is improvements to my presentation and I will as usual work hard to achive this also.

Again sorry for not updating as I should have been. I think when you start a journal one should at least see it through, but due to unforseen factors I have been somewhat "Distracted" from my journal obligations. Suffice to say, I have been dieting hard and doing what I can to get ready for the show.

If I am honest I would also say the timing of show has not been "Favorable" for me either.................however only 16 days to go now LOL


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Vince said:


> Hi Del
> 
> What class will you be competing in?
> 
> ...


First timers mate...............you?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi del

sounds like things are going really well must be good having paul help you along , im trying to do this on my own again and its definatly not going as good as you but i shall see what i look lioke on the day ,anyway keep it going and we'll see you there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sounds like you will be up against my training partner Vince he will be in class 3


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he qualified at a local show that is under NABBA rules but it is not a area show....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Well as promised I am going to upload some pictures today of my new gym.

Well i am going to post up one picture LOL as its all I have ATM

So without further ado here you are:

PS This only shows about 40% of the gym LOL


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And as a VERY special treat I can show you some pictures of my current condition.

These pictures were taken last night in a direct comparison with Andrew Chappelle (Mushy), who if you dont know him is the current Junior Mr Scotland (Nabba) 2007 champion, Junior Mr Scotland UKBFF 2007 champion, Junior *British* champion BNBF 2007 and is currently only 3 weeks out from competing at the the worlds in Greece (BNBF). So it fair to say he is well and trully in nick then LOL

I am fortunate taht he is in show condition as it gives me a direct comparison on where I am (2 weeks out) and what I need to do.

As well as all the titles he is a really nice guy though and is actually a good laugh to be around.

Here you go:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Delhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well as promised I am going to upload some pictures today of my new gym.
> 
> ...


Thats like the gym im going to be going back to soon, nothing fancy, small family run gym  nice

Awesome condition too Del!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Forgot to add that the diet is being changed up this week (Wednesday), we will be doing a mini - deplete. This coupled with my focus now firmly on the show (Rather than gym, work and life) should see another few pounds stripped off for show day.

PS these will be the last pics I post before the show........probably LOL


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking good del , awesome mid section coming on, look forward to seeing you on the day , must have been hard with all the stuff going on around you , not sure but think im in class 3 if im ready in time


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

fingers crossed i'll be there on the day too..

pscarb, you going mate??

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve unfortunatly not mate i was going to go but my wife has organised Aiden's 1st birthday party that day so cannot go, well i could but jen would chop my danglys off


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck with the last 2 weeks Del. This sport is ALL about year on year improvement and you have certainly exceeded expectations.

The last 2 weeks IMO is a crucial time for all competing BBers so dig in deep and get those last couple of lbs off, then enjoy my friend, cos let's face it that's really what this sport is ALL about for us.

All the best mate.

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

supercell said:


> Best of luck with the last 2 weeks Del. This sport is ALL about year on year improvement and you have certainly exceeded expectations.
> 
> The last 2 weeks IMO is a crucial time for all competing BBers so dig in deep and get those last couple of lbs off, then enjoy my friend, cos let's face it that's really what this sport is ALL about for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that James.

You are right (Again), just last night I was speaking to Paul and telling him that NO MATTER how I place on the day I am happy that I have managed to achieve my two initial goals which were condition and presentation.

I know that I am already in better condition than I was at my previous show, and I have been working hard (And continue to work hard) on my presentation.

All that remains to do is work hard over the coming week and a half, try and take a few more lbs off and ENJOY (Yes you read correctly enjoy) the show! 

I have said it a thousand times before, but I love this sport and that love comes from many sources but personal achievement has to be up there at the top of the list!

This may sound silly, but I KNOW I will achieve my overall goals and ambitions within the sport, I realise that it wont happen overnight but I am willing to put the graft in where its needed to do it.

God willing I will achive.....................

Glad you are still looking in on us meare mortals James...............another measure of yourself


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Another wee pic of my gym for those who are interested.

We also have a large cardio area at the back and toilets etc but I'm sure you dont want to see that LOL

Things are changing at a daily rate also (for example we now have gym logo painted on walls etc


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

its looks a great gym del you must be very proud!!... wish i could own my own gym... stuck here in the office!  whats your gym called btw??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Thanks for that James.
> 
> You are right (Again), just last night I was speaking to Paul and telling him that NO MATTER how I place on the day I am happy that I have managed to achieve my two initial goals which were condition and presentation.
> 
> ...


Hey Del,

I may not post much on other threads but I always keep up to speed with how you are progressing on a weekly basis.

It may suprise you but I am just as interested in what you are doing regarding prep as anyone else, amateur or pro. We can ALL learn things from ALL competing BBers. It may just be something small we are looking to tweak but it can make the difference come show day.

Never think of yourself as a 'mere martal' my friend, we are all equal in this sport. Bbing is a great leveller. We all have the same goal in mind no matter what level our physique is at. We all know what it takes to get to our chosen destination.

Your passion is great to see and that is half the battle won in this sport. The willingness to share your ideas (and Paul's) shows a selfless attitude that we can all learn from and maybe encourage more 'recreational' trainers into this great 'lifestyle'

I may be getting ready for the Amatuer Arnold classic but that is NO more important than the Novice Britain finals are to you. Remember I was doing this show 4 years ago and looking back it was like my 'Olympia'.

Competitions no matter how big, small or prestigous are all equal to the competitor taking part in them. Never forget that.

I am just a normal guy that loves Bbing and happens to be OK at it. The level I am it is irrelavant to everyone but me, as I always measure myself against my previous performance just as you do Del.

Anyway enough of my philosophical ramblings, you are a champ in my eyes no matter what the result and as long as you are a champ in your own eyes then you can ask for NO more. Plus you have come a huge way in your time competing, looking back at your starting photos last year is just staggering...That's a measure of a true champion.

All the best

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

shorty said:


> its looks a great gym del you must be very proud!!... wish i could own my own gym... stuck here in the office!  whats your gym called btw??


Hey Shorty,

I work in an office too LOL

The gym is called Tower gym

I have a wee website THAT IS *HEAVILY* UNDER CONSTRUCTION.

www.towergym.co.uk

BTW I am a BIG believer in doing things that you are passionate about, there is nothing stopping you setting up a gym except yourself! Dont waste your precious time on the planet wishing for anything.........go out there and do it mate.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Gym looks nice Del, good luck to you m8! tho not sure about the website, tho i do like that lil pic of john Rambo running...that is suppose to be him rite? lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Gym looks nice Del, good luck to you m8! tho not sure about the website, tho i do like that lil pic of john Rambo running...that is suppose to be him rite? lol


Just a temporary template mate, as soon as I get the time a proper website will be created LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so due to Del being very busy with his new gym i thought i would share what we are doing for the next few days...

Starting yesterday we lowered the carbs so Del would deplete his glycogen supply this is for 3 day's.

He will still train and perform cardio nothing other than the carbs will change.

On Saturday he will drop his protein and fats slightly and his carb amount will be 800 - 1000g the carbs will come from WMS and whole foods the start of the day will be more simpler carbs moving over to slower carbs through the day.

No training or cardio will be performed on Saturday this is so his body has as much chance as possible to load the carbs....

the purpose for this is to see how full Del's muscle become from this amount of carbs after the 3 days deplete, this will help me detail the plan for the final week.....

so there you have it


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking good Del, keep it up for just that bit longer (the diet that is!).


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

end is in sight Del.. big push dude!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Well so far I dont think I have moaned too much during the thread, but its going to change now:

I FEEL SH1T

As Paul has said i am now on day 3 of the deplete, I am weak, tired, smooth and to top all that off I have a touch of the cold.

I can honestly say that I NEVER find the dieting part easy, but for me the closer to a show I get the worse the diet seems to get. I SOOOOOOOOooooooo much want to eat food again. I know its only 9 days now but those nine days seem like a long, long time.

On a positive note, I WILL see it through, I will NOT cheat, I AM happy with my progress and soon enough I will be in Florida eating like a starved man. My family are looking forward to the attractions and rides etc, but I am actually looking forward to the "Eat-all-you-can" resturants LOL

Now I know eating crap food during offseason is not the best thing that a bodybuilder can do, but I have now been dieting for more than 34 weeks this year (So far) and if anyone deserves to eat crap for a bit, its me....................so there will be NO guilt on my part when I am munching another maple covered pancake LOL

Nuff said

have a nice weekend.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lookin forward to seeing the pic comparisons from last year to this,...

i think the year with Paul has definatly moved you to a different place ,.....

well done both of you,,,,,

not that it need to be said but stick at it mate,....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul do you think you will be able to tell much just from 1 day loading? I know when I have loaded that amount on one day and also some of the people I have helped, the next day i felt pretty much the same as the day before, it didn't even touch the side.

Just interested to know what you will be able to tell from it apart from Dels HUGE smile across his face and his dreadful wind!!LOL

On another note tho the metabolic respose will be awesome. i found this with Wade this year that after each laod (and show) he got leaner.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James hope you are well mate...

I will get approx 50% idea of how the carbs have effected him when i speak to him on sunday night then again on monday, and by that i can approximate not only the amounts of carbs but the duration of the carb up and what day will be the control day.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm well Paul, hope you are too.

Thanks mate. Cant wait to see him on stage, he's worked really hard this year and deserves to do very well.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am good James plodding along as usual...

Del has done everything i have asked of him this year without hesitation he is looking much better already than his last outing so he is already a winner so anything else on the day is a bonus...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gym looks Sh!t hot mate, wish the gym i trained at was like that, Mines just a sh!tty unit with spit sawdust and homemade machines from stolen scaffold poles lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Gym looks Sh!t hot mate, wish the gym i trained at was like that, Mines just a sh!tty unit with spit sawdust and homemade machines from stolen scaffold poles lol


Lol, dont knock it mate, a lot of guys grew a lot of muscle in gyms like that  . You want to see our gym, you need a tetanus jab after each set lolol

Del, gym is looking fantastic though, very very professional. Cant wait to see pics of you on stage at the Novice Brits, keep the head for this final push (I know you will anyway) and do us all - and yourself - very proud!


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Del, 1st time on in a while, so just catching up on your prep, you look excellent in the pics alongside mush.

can you PM me the address of your new gym? is it open to the public? il def be down within the month.

good luck for this week, i know you will do well, you've come on leaps and bounds.

cheers Iain


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Morning All,

Thanks guys from the bottom of my heart for the kind comments. When the going gets tough these comments really do give me a BIG lift.

Well Onto how I am after the carb up!!

As you know I did a 1000g carb up on Saturday following a 3 day deplete. And the results were good.

I was looked over in severe detail by some guys at the gym on Friday, so much so that I felt violated after LOL my skin was pulled, tugged and squashed from all angles.

Then on the Sunday after carb up I was again looked at by the same people. The overall concensus was I had tightened up around 60 - 70%, looked more varcular and full.

Obviously this info was sent to Paul and from this our plan for the final week is as follows:

Monday: Medium carb day

Tuesady: Deplete

Wednesday: Deplete

Thursday: Deplete

Friday: 1000g carbs (Diet below)

Saturday: 500g carbs (With hourly assesments)

Sunday: Trickle in the carbs before the show!!

*Meal 1:*

2 bagels with jam

4 egg whites 1 yolk

*Meal 2:*

2 scoops WMS + 1 scoop whey

6 rice cakes with jam

*Meal 3:*

2 bagels with jam

150g chicken or turkey

*Meal 4:*

2 scoops WMS + 1 scoop whey

6 rice cakes with jam

*Meal 5:*

2 bagels with jam

150g chicken or turkey

*Meal 6:*

150g Oats + 1 scoop whey

*Meal 7:*

250g sweet spud

150g chicken or turkey

*Meal 8:*

2 scoops WMS + 1 scoop whey

6 rice cakes with jam

*Meal 9:*

250g sweet spud

150g chicken or turkey

Besides this I can tell you about my weight (Even though I have not paid much attention to my weight latley).

On Sunday morning I weighed in at 13:08 so it is fair to say I will be "Around" this weight onstage come Sunday, which again demonstrates how much progress I have made since the last show. The last time I weighed in at 12:08 so I am *1 stone* heavier and MUCH, MUCH leaner.

So as Paul says NO MATTER what happens on the day I am over the moon at this progress (Who wouldnt be???).

There is still much to do in this final week (More details to follow), so I must keep focused, stick to plan and TRY and enjoy these last few days. (Even though I am shattered and thinking about food, food, food LOL).

Now onto some individual questions:

Supercell: You mention in your post about seeing me on stage, are you going to the show, or talking about pictures?

JW007: Cheers mate, but as has been mentioned spit and sawdust are not to be dismissed. I am trying to create a spit and sawdust gym (Only without the spit and sawdust LOL)

RS2007: You (And Brian) have been great throughout this thread mate, and it means ALOT to me, I dont mind saying it but I have nothing but the highest respect for you and what you have both achieved. You both set the standards up here for the rest of us to follow. Ah wull dae ma best big yin...............

Iain1668: Even if the gym was closed to public *you *would still be allowed in mate!

It is open to all, but I look forward to seeing you there (Just let me know when you are coming mate). As for address etc take a peak at the website map, phone etc is under the "Contact us" section.

www.towergym.co.uk 

And as usual I want to thank the rest of you guys, esp my training partner Ian, Pscarb and my wife LOL

Only time will tell how I fare on the day now...............................


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I have just realised being the stupid, un-intelligent BBer that I am, that I will in fact be in Birmingham that day as I am doing a thing at Leisure Lee Fitness on the sat and he's putting me up in a hotel sat night.

Fcuking perfect mate. I'll train at Temple in the morning and then scoot down to see you in the late afternoon. It will bring back great memories and seeing you pick up your trophy will round off a great weekend!!!

Haven't yet told the Mrs but I'm sure she will understand )

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

supercell said:


> I have just realised being the stupid, un-intelligent BBer that I am, that I will in fact be in Birmingham that day as I am doing a thing at Leisure Lee Fitness on the sat and he's putting me up in a hotel sat night.
> 
> Fcuking perfect mate. I'll train at Temple in the morning and then scoot down to see you in the late afternoon. It will bring back great memories and seeing you pick up your trophy will round off a great weekend!!!
> 
> ...


Superb mate.....Show starts at 14:00 (Sunday) and my class is 3rd up!!

I will probs see you omn Saturday too, cause i will be up at LL to get your autograph now that you are a superstar

Oh yeah, I'm wouldnt be so sure about trophys though mate LOL

I will do my best, thats all I can do.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Brilliant Delhi you definetly are a winner no matter what the results is. That is some going being a stone heavier than your last show!! where is the show at Sunday?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Brilliant Delhi you definetly are a winner no matter what the results is. That is some going being a stone heavier than your last show!! where is the show at Sunday?


Cheers Clarkey,

Brierey (sp) hill civic hall.

Show starts at 14:00


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Cheers Clarkey,
> 
> Brierey (sp) hill civic hall.
> 
> Show starts at 14:00


Thanks mate if all goes well i'll be at James meet and greet Sat then stay over in Birmingham to watch the show. Just got to sweet talk my Missus to cancel her plans at the weekend.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good luck this weekend del, youve done yourself proud!

enjoy yourself, i know you will!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck with the gym and all the best for the weekend looking good makes me wish I stayed on my diet now to do that show :gun:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers Pob80,

And judging by your avatar you would have done very well at the show.................

Well its day one of the deplete so no doubt I will be moaning again in a day or two LOL

As mentioned earlier we have still much to do before the show!

Training this week will be as follows (Cardio stopped yesterday).

Monday: Chest, Biceps and calves (3-4 sets each bodypart with Rep range at 12 -18)

Tuesday: Back and triceps (3-4 sets each bodypart with Rep range at 12 -18)

Wednesday: Shoulders, and abs (3-4 sets each bodypart with Rep range at 12 -18)

Thursday: Final workout 2 sets for each upper body part (rep range 15-20)

Friday: Complete day of rest (Though I intend to have some pics taken alongside mushy)

Saturday: Again drive down to Birmingham and relax

Sunday: Show day, pump up back stage and go out and do my thing LOL

Water and VitC consumption looks like this:

Monday: 6 g VitC and 6 litre water

Tuesday: 7 g VitC and 6 litre water

Wednesday: 8 g VitC and 7 litre water

Thursday: 10 g VitC and 8 litre water

Friday: 12 g VitC and 9 litre water

Saturday: 12 g VitC and 2 litre water. Water consumption stops at around 18:00 with a small glass of white wine in the evening if I want (Right Paul? LOL)

Sunday: Sip water (Not gulp) if required leading upto show

Gear protocol is this (BTW Pscarb may edit this as I might have it slightly wrong):

Monday: 1ml prop, 1ml tren, 1ml masteron, 2 winny tabs, 6 ephradine, 4 clen, 1 adex and 40mg nolva

Tuesday: 1ml tren, 1ml masteron, 2 winny tabs, 6 ephradine, 4 clen and 40mg nolva

Wednesday: 1ml tren, 1ml masteron, 2 winny tabs, 60mg nolva

Thursday: 2ml masteron, 2 winny tabs, 60mg nolva and 2 adex

Friday: 2ml masteron, 2 winny tabs, 80mg nolva and 2 adex

Saturday: 2 winny tabs, 100mg nolva and 2 adex

Sunday; show day

There you go almost all you need to know for now.

Del


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh forgot ot add post show protocol:

14 dougnuts, 6 double deckers, 3 mars bars, 2 quarter pounders, 2 cheese and ham well fired rolls, pizza, 1 slice carmel cake, 3 apple turnovers and maybe 200g turkey!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just off the phone to Jim Charles (Promoter) to confirm one or two things and I asked him how many were in my class...............................

............21 so far with a few more to confirm.

It will be crowded up there LOL


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Just means there are more people for you beat then!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Just off the phone to Jim Charles (Promoter) to confirm one or two things and I asked him how many were in my class...............................
> 
> ............21 so far with a few more to confirm.
> 
> It will be crowded up there LOL


Just have to shine all the much brighter mate, remember, presentation, posture and smile - engage the crowd, and engage the judges. Many a big guy has been beat by a smaller guy who presents himself better!!!

Confidence mate, can make up for a lot of weak points and take you a long long way - look what I managed to wing this year on the basis of that alone lol!!!

Once again the very best of luck, wish I could be down there to shout you on...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

from where you have come from mate in less than a year you should stand tall and proud on that stage mate no matter the result you are a winner...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul could you explain the use of nolva in the final week and its role. I have never used nolva apart from once in PCT. Does it have any other effect than that of adex?

Also are you running any diuretics or just the water load/vit C protocol?

Cheers mate.

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Just have to shine all the much brighter mate, remember, presentation, posture and smile - engage the crowd, and engage the judges. Many a big guy has been beat by a smaller guy who presents himself better!!!
> 
> I have been working on presentation mate, its one of my two identified areas of improvement.
> 
> ...


James (supercell),

I *think* I can answer your questions mate.

nolva is used for two reasons.

1. As an anti - E

2. It has a great ability to dry one out (More so than adex)

Yes diuretics will be used (Sparingly).


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Think I'll give you all a wee update on my current feelings this close to the show.

Well as I sit here eating my turkey (Which is my only protein source now) I have had a wee bit of time to reflect on whats been achieved!

I just watched my DVD of the NABBA Scotland and I can honestly say I have made serious improvements from then. 

So I am happy then?

*YES for sure*. But I do have some concerns at this late stage. (In order of importance)

1. My legs are slightly inflammed (due to being on my feet 14hrs ED), so some of the detail and cuts are hidden (Paul has instructed me to rest Thursday, Friday and Saturday to help this).

2. Carb up. Will I get it right (I know Paul has this covered, but one still hopes the timing and quantity will be just right).

3. Will I lose the water? (This is a paranoid last week thing I am sure most Bbers get)

4. Am I about to make an erse of myself? (this is defo a paranoid BBer thing, and is just pure nerves)

5. Other peoples expectations being too high (I feel like I am the only one who realises I am not a serious contender) everyone is bigging me up and I dont want that cause I dont want to dissapoint / let anyone down.

There you go those are feelings from my inner self...................BUT and I mean but, I AM looking forward to the show, and I cant wait to get back up on stage Infact I often find myself smelling my dreamtan cause it reminds me of backstage and shows (How sad is that LOL).

Like the last time I will do my level best and where that delivers me is up to the judges opinion. One thing is for sure.......judgement day is fast approaching LOL


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

good luck with the show del... im sure you'll do yourself proud.. whatever the outcome!

oh... i'll be very suprised if not all the other competitors are feeling the exact same. just stick to the game plan and what happens, happens and enjoy it!!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pretty much everything you've listed there is what most bodybuilders are concerned about just prior to a show Del.

It's easy for me to type, but just don't worry about it. You've put your trust in Paul S, so simply be guided in now mate - the trek across space is done, you just need to dock.

Major gains over 12 months = winner whatever happens on stage.

I know when Paul Booth got me ready, everyone (at my gym and locally) was saying: "Wow, you'll win. Do you think you'll win?"

I could only answer: "Against myself, yes. I've already beaten me the last time me competed. Against others? Who knows who'll turn up?"

You can't legislate for your fellow competitors mate, so forget about them. It's you versus you the last time you competed.

And once you know you've smashed your last show's condition / size, you'll gain confidence in being onstage in this outing mate.

I was a flipping shambles for 2 days before my last show, convinced I would make a tit out of myself and Paul B but it was obvious when pumping up backstage that he'd guided me in just right and I could have done no more at that point.

Paul S will deliver you the same mate.

Just enjoy it, big grins and nail those poses hard mate.

K


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Pretty much everything you've listed there is what most bodybuilders are concerned about just prior to a show Del.
> 
> It's easy for me to type, but just don't worry about it. You've put your trust in Paul S, so simply be guided in now mate - the trek across space is done, you just need to dock.
> 
> ...


Perfect mate...................and all very true.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best del, your threads are really inspirational, and im sure keep a majority of us slogging away to achieve what we want, great stuff

oh and goodluck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Delhi said:


> James (supercell),
> 
> I *think* I can answer your questions mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Del.

I guessed point one just wondered its effectiveness as an anti E when using adex, which is IMO the best.

Interesting point 2. A few guys have said this. One I may experiment with in the future.

The use of the words 'diuretic' and 'sparingly' in the same sentence is always good to see. I used half the dose of aldactone this year at the British and was dry and full and for the first time got an awesome pump backstage in about 2 minutes.

All the best my good man. Nic and I will be there cheering you on. My wife's cheering/shouting/screaming is on every DVD that I have bought of the shows I have entered. For a little lady she's got one big voice!!! mg:

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will second that james....

James the Nolvadex is in their only as a drying out tool nothing to do with Anti-E i used this a few times with great success.

The dueritics are going to be used in small doses only to rid the last bits of water....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck del,you've done yourself proud mate just like the others have said and your leaps and bounds ahead of where you were earlier this year,wish i could come down to shout you on too mate but i'll be sitting tight on here waiting for the results to come through.

Its gner feel like an eternity till sun but then it will be here before you know it,dont fret about the size of your class on the day either mate as last year there was supposed to be 8 guys in my class and in the end on the day there were only two!

raaaaaaaaar mate,almost showtime!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey weeman my best mate for 30 years is coming along to "Support" me and guess what he had to say about missing the fitba?

Whit dae yi mean thur isni a telly wi the geme oan, oh ah dinni ken if ah want tae come doon noo"

*TRANSLATION:*

"What do you mean there wont be a TV with the game on, I dont know if I want to come now"

Come on Scotland..........................

:beer1: :beer1: :beer1::beer1: :beer1: :beer1:

Right enough small talk.

Today is the final day of deplete and as only someone who has depleted before knows I cant wait till its carb up time. If feel really crappy today (Almost like man flu) and as I sit here just now the thought of eating yet more turkey requires me to dig deep.

All said and done though if I can try to peer above the wall and view the situation rationally (Yeah right), I believe I have achieved complete depletion, I am now ****ing like crazy (Good news) and all things considered this is exactly where I would like to be at this very late stage.

My legs are thankfully starting to re-appear (Though still much to do here) and this morning I took some measurements and I was pleased to see my waist sitting at the 29 inch mark


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, here it is my final post before the show!!

I am on holiday tomorrow so I ont get the opportunity to log-on etc as I have a lot to do throughout the day.

If anyone is going to the show please come up and have a chat!

BEWARE though I am going to get myself a wee haircut and I might look a bit mental LOL

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all once again for your continued support towards this wee guy who so desperately wants to become a bodybuilder!

A special thanks once again to Pscarb who has once again offered his advice and knowledge to me and of course to all the people close to me.

How will I fare?

God knows&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..but I am going to enjoy myself regardless. No matter what the outcome this show has added to my very limited experience and I am sure to learn from it all.

All that remains to be said is once again to anyone looking in and thinking that they cant do this, or they are not big enough, or whatever.

Please believe in yourself, set yourself a date and don't let the nay-sayers sway you. If I can do it anyone can.

All the best


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Best of luck mate...you'll do yourself proud! Kick some ass!!!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Good luck mate. Enjoy the experience. You are doing something that most never have the balls to do!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

good luck del sure you will be fine as paul has also helped me out with this show and worked wonders im already looking better than i have before , so i know your gonna look awesome out there just enjoy enjoy and enjoy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck on the weekend Del.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bumping tom good luck mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck to you Del!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best pal, get pics up when its all said and done


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good luck Del, I hope you do well!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck Del mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Hey weeman my best mate for 30 years is coming along to "Support" me and guess what he had to say about missing the fitba?
> 
> Whit dae yi mean thur isni a telly wi the geme oan, oh ah dinni ken if ah want tae come doon noo"
> 
> ...


Del,get your 'best' mate and stand him in the centre of the gym,have him adopt a stance which would leave his footing around 1 1/2-2 feet apart,then with all the might you can muster hoof him square in the nutsack,which,if done with the right amount of force should result in ball swellage to roughly the equivelant of footballs,take a pic of said mutilated scrote as a reminder for him that the pain he is in at that given moment doesnt compare to the pain you have felt this year with what you have gone through,with some sort of luck this should give him just the moment of clarity that he needs to understand how much of a FCKN FUD he was for saying such a stupid thing to you.

:beer1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

All the best mate. Hope it goes well!


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey mate, was nice talking to you at the show tried finding nandos after the show but got lost and gave up, your hoodys were pretty cool were can i get one? hope you enjoyed the show you did yourself proud mate hope to catch you again, all the best pete


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I was at the show with my wife Nic and it was a pleasure meeting Del, his wife not to mention his 'support team'. Many thanks for the meal after as well it was more than kind of you, I was just a little saddened to see chips being left over cos I was a good lad and ate all my rice up.

Bit weird entering Nandos with a little sleet falling and exiting with a nice white covering of snow and blowing a blizzard....Our trip home was indeed 'fun'!!!!

I'll let Del fill you in on the show etc..All I will say is that the competition was fierce in EVERY class but Del did himself and his family and friends proud...Good on ya mate!!

J


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All,

And so it has passed................... 

Well I had a GRAET time and really enjoyed myself. I have so much to say and so little time to say it. First of all MASSIVE thanks to PScarb who once again was teh voice of reason when all the other voices start to shout.

I owe you mate, THANKS.  (Tell Pete I will send him a hoodie just ask what size he is????)

Massive thanks to James (Supercell) too for coming along and giving me a wee bit encouragement (More on James later).

And thanks to Ian, Clare and all you lot for you continued support LOL.

So how did I do? well I dont yet know my exact placing but needless to say I did not place, but I trully mean it when I say that is not relevant to me. I had a great time up on stage and for the first time I actually enjoyed myself up there.

I have loads of pictures (Which I will allow to do the talking) but before I post them I would just like to say what a fantastic year this has been for me. What is sometimes easy to forget is I only entered my *first* show around 7 months ago!!!!! and here I am standing tall in the British finals.

This first picture REALLY describes and captures my feelings and while the quality is not the best it will be treasured by me (Competitor 54 next to me picked up 2nd place).

I will post more pics later this morning, but I am being harrased to go to teh canteen and eat some REAL food LOL.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Well you sure look happy mate, well done you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

More pics


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Final Picture is Post show with Ian, Supercell, Nic, Clare and Graham.

Both James and Paul have pics from the night before and directly after the show I hope they can post up for us all to look at.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Well done del in incredible shape there I can honestly say that myself and many others on the site would love to do half of what you have in such a short space of time. But would any of us have as much dedication, commitment and endeavour to achieve this, I doudt so.

You have been an inspiration to all weight trainers who aspire to one day be competetive bodybuilders, I am sure in a year or two you will be winning big competitions.

cheers and thanks

ash


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, del, you have improved immensley from the scottish mate!

condition, really is infinatley better and you look bigger - but also you look confident, relaxed and most impotantly happy!

well done mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Well done Del,looking great in the pics,your like a different guy from the one that was stood onstage in May,vastly improved bud you really done yourself proud,enjoy your food now mate as youve earned it!!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Great stuff Del. Looking very good. The guy who came 2nd had some crazy abs and amazing conditioning, but your legs definately looked better than his in my very unqualified opinion!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I took some pics of Del backstage and altho I did take some of Del on stage my little old camera phone isn't great and the ones Del has posted are far better and bigger.

The backstage pics were really to capture where Del was at as far as his physique on show day. These are for him and Paul to look at, assess and then to plan his off season approach and areas to work on. Del knows my thoughts and I will of course put my input in if required at a later time.

In the mean time enjoy. IMO big improvements in such a short time and plenty room for more, as Del will be the first to tell you all.:lift:

J


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> Well done del in incredible shape there I can honestly say that myself and many others on the site would love to do half of what you have in such a short space of time. But would any of us have as much dedication, commitment and endeavour to achieve this, I doudt so.
> 
> You have been an inspiration to all weight trainers who aspire to one day be competetive bodybuilders, I am sure in a year or two you will be winning big competitions.
> 
> ...


couldnt have put it any better, well done del you look liked you were really enjoying it up there, suppose it takes a few shows to get confidence up, only done one myself and was pure ****ting myself on stage.... poses were performed to quick, shaking like a leaf etc etc. good on ya del, definatly an inspiration to us all


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks James (Again).............

Your advice was spot on and as stuipid as it sounds my improvement areas are so obvious to me now that I am aware of them LOL

Oh and I dont mind posting up what they are (Size on arms, delts and calves). I also need to make more inroads towards condition (Though mine DID improve over last time).

Now just to temporarily divert from the main topic for just a bit as I REALLY want to say this and as you know James I am off to sunny Florida in around 12 hours!!!

For all and sundry.

I and my "Team" had the great pleasure of James and his GF Nic during our post show feast. And even though we all tried to be good boys and girls at times the Scots slang must have slipped out LOL, I think James understood around 70% of what we were saying.

All I can say is James is a fantastic guy whom I previously held in very high esteem and now after our dinner my respect level is even higher.

It still amazes me the type of people whom make up bodybuilding. I honestly believe we get a bad rap in public due to the actions of a few local "Hardmen" and that image is something I will try and breakdown in my travels and conversations.

James you are a top bloke, it was our PLEASURE to have you in our company, and I look forward to our next meet.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Bless ya, have a safe and enjoyable trip.

Woot yu sane, a undostood evree word ya sid!!!

yeah right!!

god bless

J


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Del n James get a room!

only joking:love:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea anyone would think James prepped him


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done Del - big improvements on the last show from the sounds of it.

And well done Paul S - another quality physique prepped and turned out.

Dying to know what's in that locked trunk in James' photo.:confused:


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

If you want a laugh - have a read at the Frankley Incident Thread.

I spent the Saturday night tanning Del in his hotel room and this thread tels the aftermath...

Cant believe it myself!!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

rightyho said:


> Well done Del - big improvements on the last show from the sounds of it.
> 
> And well done Paul S - another quality physique prepped and turned out.
> 
> Dying to know what's in that locked trunk in James' photo.:confused:


bring out the gimp


----------

